# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الإثنين 09/11/2015

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ ينجح في تجديد عقد افضل مدافع سوداني



نجح فريق المريخ السوداني لكرة القدم، في تجديد عقد مدافعه أمير كمال، والذي يعتبر أفضل قلب دفاع السوداني، وذلك بتوقيع اللاعب على فترة جديدة مع ناديه مدتها ثلاث سنوات.

وكان قد وقع مع المريخ بعد مفاوضات شاقة وماراثونية بسبب إصرار اللاعب الحصول على المبلغ المالي المتفق عليه، والذي يبلغ ثلاث مليارات جنيه سوداني مفصلة على حافز التوقيع على العقد والمرتبات الشهرية وحوافز الفوز في المباريات المحلية والأفريقية.

وحضر توقيع اللاعب الأمين العام للنادي بالمجلس المؤقت العميد عامر عبد الرحمن والمهندس همد عبد القادر وحاتم محمد أحمد ومحي الدين محي الدين عبد التام أعضاء المجلس.

وقال الأمين في تصريحات إعلامية أنهم جلسوا مع اللاعب أمير مرتين، وقد إلتزم بكلمته للنادي وكان عند الوعد

بينما قال محي الدين محي الدين عبد التام المجلس المؤقت بدأ يوفقي بوعده بالتعاقد مع لاعبيه مطلوقي السراح كانت المقدمة بأمير كمال وسيكتمل التعاقد مع بقية اللاعبين خلال الأيام المقبلة.

وقد أبدت جماهير فريق المريخ التي رابطت بمكاتب التعاقدات فرحتها الشديدة ببقاء اللاعب بصفوف الفريق وقام بحمله على الأعناق بمجرد إكتمال مراسم التوقيع.

ومن ناحية قام فريق هلال الأبيض بالتعاقد مع 5 لاعبين هم مدافعيه مرتضى عبد الله وجلال السيد وذلك بتجديد عقديهما لمدة لموسمين، بينما تعاقد لذات المدة مع لاعب الوسط المدافع بمريخ كوستي مرتضى كبير وجوكر النسور حمزة أبو نائب وقلب دفاع الأمل حمزة آدم.
http://www.kooora.com/
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اتحاد الكرة السوداني يفرض عقوبات قاسية على الهلال



أصدرت اللجنة المنظمة بإتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قرارات صارمة حول قضايا الساعة في كرة القدم السودانية والمتمثلة بإنسحاب فريقي الهلال والأمل من مباريات رسمية ببطولتي الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان.

وقررت اللجنة المنظمة في إجتماعها الذي عقدته مساء الأحد برئاسة رئيسها مجدي شمس الدين المحامي، إيقاف رئيس الهلال أشرف سيد أحمد "الكاردينال" عن نشاطه لمدة عامين داخليا وخارجيا بسبب تصريحات ساخرة خلال إحتفال اقامه نادي الهلال في إكتوبر الماضي، بينما عاقبت الهلال بتخلفه عن مباراتين في الدوري الممتاز أمام هلال ومريخ الفاشر، بإعتباره خاسرا للمباراتين بنتيجة 2-صفر وتغريمه مبلغ 10 آلاف جنيه.

وسوف تقود هذه القرارات تلقائيا إلى فوز المريخ بلقب الدوري الممتاز السوداني لموسم 2015، قبل أن يلعب مباراته الأخيرة أمام المريخ.

وجاءت الطامة الكبرى على الهلال بحرمانه من المشاركة ببطولة كأس السودان في العام 2016، وذلك لتخلفه عن نهائي كأس السودان في الأول من تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر الحالي ضد المريخ، وإعتبرته خاسرا للنهائي بنتيجة 2- صفر.

واما بخصوص المهرجان الرياضي في إكتوبر الماضي، والذي أقامه ناديي الهلال والأمل كتضامن بينهما ضد قرارات لجنة الإستئنافات بالإتحاد السوداني، فقد غرمت اللجنة المنظمة ناديي الهلال والأمل عطبرة ملبغ 50 الف جنيه لكل نادي، مع حرمانهما من لعب أول 3 مباريات بالدوري الممتاز السوداني العام المقبل.

http://www.kooora.com/
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صباحاتك خير وعافية حبيبنا ماجد
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الإتحاد السوداني يكشف تفاصيل عقوبات فريق الهلال ورئيسه



كشفت اللجنة المنظمة بالإتحاد بالإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم الأحد، ومن خلال مؤتمر صحفي حضره  بمقر الإتحاد بالخرطوم، وتحدث فيه سكرتير الإتحاد مجدي شمس الدين المحامي رئيس اللجنة، عن حيثيات وتفاصيل العقوبات التي أصدرتها على نادي الهلال ورئيسه اثر أنسحاب الفريق من مباريات تنافسية معلنة ببطولتي الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان، إلى جانب العقوبات التي فرضت على نادي الأمل.

قد جاء في المؤتمر الصحفي ما يلي .. 

إعتبار نادى الميرغنى كسلا خاسراً صفر /2، وتوقيع غرامة مالية مبلغ وقدره 10 الف جنيه وذلك نسبة لتخلفه عن آداء مباراته المعلنة أمام الأهلى شندي بتأريخ 15 تشرين اول / اكتوبر الماضي.

إعتبار نادى الأمل عطبرة خاسراً وتوقيع غرامة مالية مبلغ وقدره 10 الف جنيه وذلك نسبة لتخلفه عن آداء مباراته أمام المريخ الخرطوم بتأريخ 20 تشرين اول /اكتوبر الماضي.

إعتبار نادى الأمل عطبرة خاسراً صفر/2 وتوقيع غرامة مالية مبلغ وقدره 10 الف جنيه وذلك نسبة لتخلفه عن آداء مباراته المعلنة أمام المريخ الخرطوم المعلنة يوم 27 تشرين اول /اكتوبر الماضي بعطبرة.

إعتبار نادى الهلال الخرطوم خاسراً صفر/2 وتوقيع غرامة مالية مبلغ وقدره 10 الف جنيه وذلك نسبة لتخلفه عن آداء مباراته أمام المريخ الفاشر في الدوري الممتاز بتأريخ 27 تشرين اول /اكتوبر.

إعتبار نادي الهلال الخرطوم خاسراً صفر/2 وتوقيع غرامة مالية مبلغ وقدره 10 الف جنيه وذلك نسبة لتخلفه عن آداء مباراته المعلنة أمام نادي الهلال الفاشر بتأريخ 5 تشرين ثاني / نوفمبر الحالي.

نظرت اللجنة في الشكوي المقدمة من نادي الرابطة كوستي حول عدم قانونية مشاركة لاعب نادي المريخ كوستي ألوك أكيج مبيور في مباراتمهم التي أقيمت بتاريخ 26 ايلول / سبتمبر الماضي، في بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز وبعد إستعراض الشكوي والتداول قررت اللجنة رفض الشكوي لعدم صحة المعلومات الواردة بها.

قررت اللجنة برمجة مباريات ملحق سنترليق البقاء أو الهبوط من الدوري الممتاز علي النحو التالي:

13 تشرين ثاني / نوفمبر النهضة ربك والهلال كادوقلي.

13 تشرين ثاني / نوفمبر النيل شندي والأمل عطبرة.

18 تشرين ثاني / نوفمبر الهلال كادوقلي والنهضة ربك.

18 تشرين ثاني / نوفمبر الأمل عطبرة والنيل شندي.

إطلعت اللجنة علي تقرير حكم ومراقب مباراة نهائي كأس السودان المعلنة يوم 1 تشرين ثاني / نوفمبر، بإستاد دنقلا وبعد إستعراض التقارير وما جاء بها وبعد التداول والنقاش قررت اللجنة إعتابر نادي الهلال خاسراً صفر/2 وتوقيع غرامة مالية مبلغ وقدره 25 ألف جنيه وحرمانه من المشاركة في منافسة كأس السودان موسم 2016، وذلك نسبة لتخلفه عن آداء مباراته أمام نادي المريخ الخرطوم في نهائي كأس السودان لموسم 2015.

ناقشت اللجنة مهرجان نادي الهلال والذي شارك فيه نادي الأمل عطبرة بدون إذن من الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وبعد التداول والنقاش قررت اللجنة توقيع غرامة مالية علي ناديي الهلال الخرطوم والأمل عطبرة مبلغ وقدره 50 الف جنيه وأن يلعب الناديان أول ثلاث مباريات تنافسية قومية لهما خارج أرضهما.

قررت اللجنة إيقاف نشاط رئيس نادي الهلال أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينا لمدة سنتين عن مزاولة نشاطه الرياضي داخلياً وخارجياً وذلك بناء علي نص المادة (17) من لائحة منافسة الدوري الممتاز لموسم 2015 مقروءة مع المادة (50) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وذلك نسبة لما بدر منه من سلوك في مهرجان نادي الهلال.

http://www.kooora.com/?n=444678&o=ncsd&pg=1
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*منتخب شباب السودان يكرر فوزه الودي على مصر



كرر منتخب السودان للشباب الفوز على نظيره المصري بنتيجة 2-صفر في المباراة الثانية التي جرت بين المنتخبين مساء الأحد بإستاد حليم/شداد بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم، في إطار إستعدادات المنتخبين لبطولة أفريقيا للشباب المؤهلة لمونديال 2017.

واحرز هدفي السودان كل من والي الدين وخالد النعسان بالشوط الثاني، حيث كان المنتخب السوداني قد فاز بالمباراة الأولى يوم الجمعة بنتيجة 2-1.

وخاض المنتخبان مباراة حماسية طوالي شوطيها وشهدت إلتحامات قوية وعنيفة أحيانا، وكان واضحا أن المدير الفني لمنتخب الشباب المصري معتمد جمال غير كثيرا في تشكيله الذي خاض به مباراة الجمعة، ولكنه قام بتثبيت حارس المرمى قائد المنتخب محمد عصام الغندور، بينما إعتمد المدير الفني للسودان مبارك سليمان بشكل كبير على تشكيل الجمعة ولكنه أشرك المهاجم الصاعد خالد النعسان.

وفي الشوط الثاني قاتل المنتخبان بقوة للوصول للمرمى وتألق الدفاع وحارسي المرمى من الجانبين، لكن السودان أصبح أخطر بفضل تحركات هجوم السريع الذي للعب فيه مقدم عيد خالد النعسان.

ونجح السودان في التقدم بهدف والي الدين من ضربة ثابتة، قبل أن يضيف خالد النعسان الهدف الثاني قبل 10 من نهاية المباراة.

وقبل نهاية المباراة بدقيقتين تعرض لاعب المنتخب المصري محمد حمدي لحالة إرتجاج إثر إصطدامه برأسه مع أحد لاعبي منتخب السودان، ولكن بعد إجراء الإسعافات داخل الملعب نهض بالسلامة.
http://www.kooora.com/?n=444698&o=ncsd&pg=1
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

منتخب شباب السودان يكرر فوزه الودي على مصر



كرر منتخب السودان للشباب الفوز على نظيره المصري بنتيجة 2-صفر في المباراة الثانية التي جرت بين المنتخبين مساء الأحد بإستاد حليم/شداد بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم، في إطار إستعدادات المنتخبين لبطولة أفريقيا للشباب المؤهلة لمونديال 2017.

واحرز هدفي السودان كل من والي الدين وخالد النعسان بالشوط الثاني، حيث كان المنتخب السوداني قد فاز بالمباراة الأولى يوم الجمعة بنتيجة 2-1.

وخاض المنتخبان مباراة حماسية طوالي شوطيها وشهدت إلتحامات قوية وعنيفة أحيانا، وكان واضحا أن المدير الفني لمنتخب الشباب المصري معتمد جمال غير كثيرا في تشكيله الذي خاض به مباراة الجمعة، ولكنه قام بتثبيت حارس المرمى قائد المنتخب محمد عصام الغندور، بينما إعتمد المدير الفني للسودان مبارك سليمان بشكل كبير على تشكيل الجمعة ولكنه أشرك المهاجم الصاعد خالد النعسان.

وفي الشوط الثاني قاتل المنتخبان بقوة للوصول للمرمى وتألق الدفاع وحارسي المرمى من الجانبين، لكن السودان أصبح أخطر بفضل تحركات هجوم السريع الذي للعب فيه مقدم عيد خالد النعسان.

ونجح السودان في التقدم بهدف والي الدين من ضربة ثابتة، قبل أن يضيف خالد النعسان الهدف الثاني قبل 10 من نهاية المباراة.

وقبل نهاية المباراة بدقيقتين تعرض لاعب المنتخب المصري محمد حمدي لحالة إرتجاج إثر إصطدامه برأسه مع أحد لاعبي منتخب السودان، ولكن بعد إجراء الإسعافات داخل الملعب نهض بالسلامة.
http://www.kooora.com/?n=444698&o=ncsd&pg=1



فوق فوق سودانا فوق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احمد عبد القادر يسخر من عقوبات الاتحاد العام
نرفص العقوبات ضد الهلال ورئيسه ورائينا واضح في الاتحاد
العقوبات لا تعننيا في شي ومواصلين في مسيرة التحدي


سخر نائب رئس نادي الهلال الاستاذ احمد عبد القادر من العقوبات التى اصدرتها اللجنة المنظمة لبطولة الدوري الممتاز في حقه وعلي خلفية انسحاب الهلال من الدوري وهجومه علي الاتحاد في حفل مهرجان الهلال والامل في ختام الموسم وما تم ايقافه لمدة عامين داخليا وخارجيا و اعتبر رئيس الهلال خط احمر علي خلفية جاء من قرارات حبر علي ورق ولا تعنهم في شي ولن تغير رائه في الاتحاد العام موكدا مواصلة المسيرة والتحدي من اجل اسقاط الاتحاد العام واكد نائب رئيس نادي الهلال مواصلة ناديه لمسيرة النضال والدفاع عن الكيان من اجل حفظ حقوق النادي التي تمثل خط احمر ولا تهاون واضح ويبقي موقفنا واضح تجاه المنافسات التى ينظمها الاتحاد العام بالانسحاب منها والعقوبات لن تعني كثيرا لاننا اصلا انسجبنا من الدوري الممتاز وكاس السودان ولم نشارك في جميع المناشط التى ينظمها الاتحاد العام وبالتالي يصبح الامر واضح للجميع وما يفعله الاتحاد فررة مذبوح
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الهلال تستنكر قرارات اللجنة المنظمة 

قابلت جماهير الهلال قرارت اللجنة المنظمة التى اصدرتها في اجتماعها امس علي خلفية انسحاب الفريق من بطولة الدوري الممتاز باستنكار واستهجان واعتبرت ذلك مزيدا من الاستهداف للهلال وهاجمت اللجنة علي ما اتخذتة من قرارت في حق النادي ورئيسه والتى تدخل في اطار الحرب علي الكيان واكدت الجماهير قدرتها وحمايتها لناديها من الاتحاد العام الذي مازال يواصل حربه علي الهلال الكيان عبر لجانه المختلفة التى ظلت استهدفه
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*احمد عبد القادر : نرفص العقوبات ضد الهلال ورئيسه



احمد عبد القادر  يسخر من عقوبات  الاتحاد العام
نرفص العقوبات ضد الهلال ورئيسه ورائينا  واضح في الاتحاد
العقوبات لا تعننيا في شي ومواصلين  في مسيرة التحدي
سخر نائب رئس نادي الهلال الاستاذ احمد عبد القادر  من العقوبات التى اصدرتها اللجنة المنظمة لبطولة الدوري الممتاز في حقه وعلي خلفية انسحاب الهلال من الدوري وهجومه علي الاتحاد في حفل مهرجان الهلال والامل في ختام الموسم وما تم ايقافه لمدة عامين داخليا وخارجيا و اعتبر رئيس الهلال خط احمر علي خلفية  جاء من قرارات حبر علي ورق ولا تعنهم  في شي ولن تغير رائه في الاتحاد العام موكدا مواصلة المسيرة والتحدي من اجل اسقاط الاتحاد العام   واكد نائب رئيس نادي الهلال مواصلة ناديه لمسيرة النضال والدفاع عن الكيان من اجل حفظ حقوق النادي التي تمثل خط احمر ولا تهاون واضح ويبقي موقفنا واضح تجاه المنافسات التى ينظمها الاتحاد العام بالانسحاب منها والعقوبات لن تعني كثيرا لاننا اصلا انسجبنا من الدوري الممتاز وكاس السودان ولم نشارك في جميع المناشط التى ينظمها الاتحاد العام وبالتالي يصبح الامر واضح للجميع وما يفعله الاتحاد فرفرة مذبوح
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*قيادي هلالي بارز : الهلال لم يكن يرغب في امير كمال



علق قيادي بارز ما تنقالتة الاخبار برغبة الهلال في لاعب امير كمال للانتقال للهلال وقال القيادي الهلال ليس في حاجة لامير ولديه الافضل من امير وكانت العملية كانت مجرد رفع سعره حتي يدفع المريخ له المبالغ الطائلة فاللاعب طلب الهلال  واجري اتصالات عبر اصدقاء بنقل رغبتة للهلال وابلاغ الكاردينال بذلك ولم يعير رئيس نادي الهلال اهتماما لامر وكان تركيزه مع المحترفين واللاعبين الكبار
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هارون : الهلال ليس نادي لكرة القدم ايها الحمقى بل انه مجتمع ومؤسسة !!
التاريخ لن يرحم هؤلاء الشرزمة الذين حاولو اذلال الهلال وجمهوره
اطلق عضو مجلس الهلال محمد عبد اللطيف هارون تدوينه على حسابه بفيسبوك ردا على قرارات اللجنة المنظمة وجاء فيها : كان واضحا جدا من خلال تعنت قادة الاتحاد الحاضر منهم و الغائب بأنهم يبيتون أمرا و ينوون معاقبة الهلال .. و معاقبة جماهير الهلال .. كان واضحا جدا انهم لا يأبهون لردة فعل 28 مليون سوداني .. و( قميص عامر) الذي يمتلكون مقص تفصيله و حياكته و تلبيسه لمن يشاؤون . هذه المرة جاهز ليرتديه الهلال .. و لأن الأمر بعيد عن الابن المدلل ستكون القرارات سريعة جدا .. حيث يتم تأجيل القرارات في القضايا التي يكون المتضرر منها الابن المدلل ، شهورا عديدة ، و حين تكون القرارات في صالحه تتخذ القرارات خلال أيام معدودة .. أين هي العدالة و أين القانون الذي يتباكون عليه ، هل هناك كيل بمكيالين في القانون ، اليس الكل سواسية امام القانون ؟ . اذن القضيه ليست في القانون - وان كانت به عيوب تحتاج لقرارات ثورية لتغييره- و لكن القضية في أهلية من يطبقون القانون ..اليوم 8 نوفمبر و بقراراته التي أصدرها هذا الاتحاد أكد لجماهير الهلال قاطبة بأن موقف مجلس إدارتهم حين قرر الانسحاب من منافسات يديرها هؤلاء كانوا صائبين فيما ذهبوا إليه .. لم ينسحب الهلال لبطلب نقاطا ولا مطالبا بإعادة مباريات و لم يشتكي ناديا .. الهلال يطالب بتطبيق عدالة المنافسة فقط .. الهلال طالب بالقانون الذي يطبق على الكل و ليس قانون (قميص عامر ).. و لمن يتباكون على القانون و يقفون ضد الانسحاب و يحاولون الاصطياد في المياه العكرة نقول ان نادي الهلال (للتربية) ، انسحب من أجل سيادة القانون .. و لن ينسى التاريخ هذا الموقف الغريب لهذا الاتحاد و الذي قصد به هؤلاء الشرذمة، إذلال الهلال و جمهوره ، امعانا في تكريس سيادة الأهواء الذاتية و المصالح الشخصية، و لكن هيهات ، الهلال ليس مجرد نادي لكرة القدم ايها الحمقى ، الهلال مجتمع و مؤسسة و عائلة يربطها رحم الهلال العظيم كلهم (الا القليل) يلتفون حول مجلس ادارته بقيادة الكاردينال تقديرا و عرفانا بما ظل يقدمه للهلال من جهد و فكر و مال .
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

قيادي هلالي بارز : الهلال لم يكن يرغب في امير كمال



علق قيادي بارز ما تنقالتة الاخبار برغبة الهلال في لاعب امير كمال للانتقال للهلال وقال القيادي الهلال ليس في حاجة لامير ولديه الافضل من امير وكانت العملية كانت مجرد رفع سعره حتي يدفع المريخ له المبالغ الطائلة فاللاعب طلب الهلال  واجري اتصالات عبر اصدقاء بنقل رغبتة للهلال وابلاغ الكاردينال بذلك ولم يعير رئيس نادي الهلال اهتماما لامر وكان تركيزه مع المحترفين واللاعبين الكبار



كضب شديد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﺮﺽ ﺇﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﺰﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ
ﺳﻔﺮﻩ ﻟﺒﻼﺩﻩ
************************
ﻗﺎﻡ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ
ﺑﺰﻳﺎﺭﺓ ﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﻴﻞ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺰﻟﻪ ﻧﻬﺎﺭ ﺃﻣﺲ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ
ﻣﻦ ﺳﻔﺮﻩ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻭﻏﻨﺪﺍ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﻊ
ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺑﻼﺩﻩ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﺮﻓﻘﺔ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ
ﺗﻮﻓﻴﻖ ..
ﻭﻋﻠﻤﺖ (ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ) ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻳﺎﺭﺓ
ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻣﻠﺔ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﺧﻄﺮ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ
ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺑﺘﻠﻘﻴﻪ ﻋﺮﺿﺎ ﺃﻭﺭﻭﺑﻴﺎ ﻭﺃﻧﻪ
ﺳﻴﺨﻀﻊ ﻟﻼﺧﺘﺒﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ .. ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻋﻦ ﺭﻏﺒﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ
ﺧﻮﺽ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻴﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ
ﻭﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﺘﻠﻘﻰ ﻋﺎﺋﺪﺍ ﻣﺎﺩﻳﺎ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻣﺎ ..
ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺑﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺗﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ
ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻭﻋﺪﻩ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﻊ
ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*جماهير الهلال تستنكر قرارات اللجنة المنظمة



قابلت جماهير الهلال قرارت اللجنة المنظمة التى اصدرتها في اجتماعها امس علي خلفية انسحاب الفريق من بطولة الدوري الممتاز باستنكار واستهجان واعتبرت ذلك مزيدا من الاستهداف للهلال وهاجمت اللجنة علي ما اتخذتة من قرارت في حق النادي ورئيسه والتى تدخل في اطار الحرب علي الكيان واكدت الجماهير قدرتها وحمايتها لناديها من الاتحاد العام الذي مازال يواصل حربه علي الهلال الكيان عبر لجانه المختلفة التى ظلت استهدفه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي جعفر والريح علي يلحقان بزغبير

سيمضي المريخ قدماً في إنهاء تعاقده مع العناصر التي لا يرغب في استمراريتها لفترة جديدة بعد أن أثبتت فشلها، فبعد أن أنهى المريخ تعاقده مع الحارس ايهاب زغبير سيمضي الأحمر قدماً في التخلص من العناصر التي لم تثبت وجودها بالاستغناء عن خدمات ثنائي الدفاع علي جعفر والريح علي مع البحث عن خيارات بديلة بعد أن قطعت مفاوضات المريخ شوطاً بعيداً مع ثلاثة مدافعين جدد يتوقع انضمامهم للكشوفات الحمراء في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

جماهير الهلال تستنكر قرارات اللجنة المنظمة



قابلت جماهير الهلال قرارت اللجنة المنظمة التى اصدرتها في اجتماعها امس علي خلفية انسحاب الفريق من بطولة الدوري الممتاز باستنكار واستهجان واعتبرت ذلك مزيدا من الاستهداف للهلال وهاجمت اللجنة علي ما اتخذتة من قرارت في حق النادي ورئيسه والتى تدخل في اطار الحرب علي الكيان واكدت الجماهير قدرتها وحمايتها لناديها من الاتحاد العام الذي مازال يواصل حربه علي الهلال الكيان عبر لجانه المختلفة التى ظلت استهدفه



التسويهو بي ايدك يغلب أجاويدك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتجه لإعارة بعض العناصر للأندية الصديقة

علمت الصدى أن المريخ لا يرغب في الاستغناء عن بعض العناصر التي يتوقع منها مردوداً أفضل في وقت قريب وبناءً على ذلك يرغب في إعارة عدد من عناصره للأندية الصديقة حيث يتوقع أن يعير المريخ مجدي عبد اللطيف لهلال الساحل وسيتم ترفيع مازن شمس الفلاح للفريق الأول مع إعارته لهلال الأبيض نظير الحصول على خدمات مدافعه بكري بشير مثلما يتجه المريخ لتقديم أحد اللاعبين إلى مريخ كوستي نظير الحصول على خدمات عطرون في حين سيقدم المريخ ثنائي من الرديف لمريخ نيالا القادم الجديد لبطولة الدوري الممتاز.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مسكين البدأ يامل




★★نبض الصفوة★★
★★امير عوض★★
★مسكين البدأ يأمل★

★حلم الواهمون.. و المقتولين كمدا من صفعة “العقرب” القاسية.. بإقتراب موعد الثأر “الوهمي”.. فتسرب الأمل اللذيذ و إنداح البعض في الأحلام الوردية.. و تصورت الخيالات البائسة أن كابتن الفرقة الحمراء هو الضربة المثلي التي تعوض ألم الشهور السابقات..
★من أغدقوا علي لاعبي “الصف الثاني” و فرق الأولي مليارات الجنيهات.. قادهم تفكيرهم الضئيل بأن المال فقط و أسلوب المزايدات هما من سيكونا سيدا الموقف!!
★عبثا رمي أولئك بشراك شباكهم و لم يتخيروا فريستهم فتكررت صفعتهم مثني و ثلاث و رباع..
★دش بارد من الماء المثلج.. دلقه تسجيل “أمير الحسن” علي الرؤوس التي تطاولت علي قائد الفرقة الفعلي.. و درس بليغ منحه لهم نجم الدفاع الأبرز.. بأن العشق الأحمر دساس..
★شخصيا كنت الأكثر ثقة بإعادة المدافع الموهوب لتجديد عقده.. ذلك أنني تحدثت معه مرارا و لمست في الفتي حبا صادقا للكيان لن يبدله و “لو وزنوه بالمال”.. تلك الجملة التي رمي بها علي مسامعي فجعلتني أقف إحتراما لنجم عاشق أنصف نفسه و تأريخه المجيد..
★لا عزاء لمن حملوا “شوالات القروش” و ذهبوا لإغراء الأمير أمير.. فعادوا “قفاهم مقمر” و عيونهم جاحظة تتلاحق أنفاسهم من عدم التصديق.. فقد صورت لهم هشاشتهم أن لا أحد يرفض الأموال و يوالي الكيان..
★نجم أوفي بعهده.. و ثبت علي كلمته التي منح.. فتوهط في القلوب التي دخلها مسبقا.. و إختط لنفسه مكانا في سرية العظماء الذين خلدوا أسماؤهم في سفر الزعيم الخالد..
★هنيئا للصفوة بأميرهم.. و مبارك لأمير تجديد الولاء كفارس و قائد سيرسم مع أخوته مجدا قادم بإذن الله.
★نبضات أخيرة★
★لجنة التسيير بدأت المسير نحو الطريق الصحيح.. و ننتظر من جميع الأقطاب دعم هذه اللجنة و إعانتها لحمل الأمانة الثقيلة جدا..
★ليت اللجنة تولي أمر المحترف “كوفي” أهمية.. ذلك أن نادي اللاعب ليس في السودان و المخاطبات و الإتفاقات تتم ببطء ناتج من بعد المسافات.. فالبكور البكور في تخليص مثل هذه الأمور..
★تناقضات تحملها الصحف يوميا و تنقلها بلسان المدرب غارزيتو!! فالمدرب يصرح بعدم رضاه عن لاعب في صحيفة.. و يعبر عن سعادته بنفس اللاعب في أخري!!
★لمصلحة من يتم تغبيش “متعمد” و ترجمة مغلوطة مقصودة لمرامي و مقولات المدرب؟!!
★غارزيتو مدرب مميز فنيا.. و لا غبار علي ما قدمه معنا من موسم ناجح أفريقيا.. و لكن تبقي للرجل سلبيات نتمني أن تجد “اللجنة” لها حلولا واضحة و محددة مع الرجل..
★بقاء النجم “أوكرا” في كشف المريخ مع وجود غارزيتو بسياسته القديمة يعني تدمير موهبة يافعة.. لذلك إن لم تحدد اللجنة الخطوط العريضة لإسلوب تعامل “الخبير” مع بعض نجومه و تجد لذلك حلا.. فالأفضل إعارة النجم الذي بات يشارك “بالقطارة”!!
★في بقاء غارزيتو إستقرار فني نعم.. و لكن بقاءه بنفس الحال القديم يعني المزيد من الصراعات و الصدامات و تصفية الحسابات..
★غارزيتو خبير فني ممتاز.. لكنه يحتاج لدائرة كرة قوية تستطيع ترويضه و توضيح علاقته مع لاعبيه.. و فوق كل ذلك يحتاج لمساعد مدرب بشخصية محبوبة و غير خلافية..
★عصبية المدرب لرأيه يمكن إيجاد صيغة معينه للتعامل معها بعد وضع النقاط فوق الحروف و توضيح كل شئ له..
★إن كان غارزيتو سيبقي فلا ضير في ذلك.. و لكننا لا نريد الوضع السابق كما هو.. فحددوا الأدوار و رتبوا دولاب العمل الداخلي الذي يربط علاقة المدرب بلاعبيه و الإدارة بالمدرب..
★لم تخيب “اللجنة المنظمة” التوقعات و قضت بإعتبار الفرق المنسحبة مهزومة ٢/صفر عقوبة علي الإنسحاب علي كل مباراة.. مع غرامات مالية كبيرة..
★كذلك قررت إيقاف “الكاردينال” عامين عن مزاولة نشاطه الرياضي عطفا علي تصريحاته العجيبة و نعوته المسيئة التي أطلقها علي قادة الإتحاد العام..
★و هددت اللجنة الفرق المنسحبة بالتجميد و رفع الأمر لمجلس الإتحاد العام حال تحقيق الإنسحاب الثالث.. بمعني مباراة القمة إلزامية علي ناس “قريعتي راحت” فإما هي أو الهبوط الإضطراري..
★لا ضير من إنسحاب الأمل العطبراوي من مباراة السنترليق للبقاء.. فهبوط الأمل أصبح أمرا محتوما.. و بيدي لا بيد عمرو..
★إنتظرنا عقوبات إيقاف بحق بعض الإداريين الذي خاضوا في الأمر بتصريحات مهينة.. و تمنينا عقوبة أكبر لمن قدم الإهانه التي شوهت الكرسي الذي يجلس عليه..
★باي باي كردونتيش.. تبني الجوهرة الزرقاء و تمنع من دخولها لحين نهاية عهدك الكئيب..
★علي طريقة سلفه “أبو بونيه” يواجه رئيس الهلال شبح الإيقاف بالكرت الأحمر.. أحمر باللقيمات..
★لا تنسوا رقم التحويل لدعم النادي يا صفوة (٢٨٧٠) فناديكم يناديكم.. و لا تتكاسلوا من نيل حق العضوية.
★نبضة أخيرة★
العشق الأحمر دساس
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صباحاتك خير وعافية حبيبنا ماجد



صباح الورد يا وجه الخير يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*أشبيلية يقلب الطاولة على ريال مدريد ويلحق به أول خسارة في الليجا 



كووورة - أحمد حسين

قلب فريق اشبيلية الطاولة على ضيفه ريال مدريد، محولا تأخره بهدف إلى فوز بالثلاثة، وملحقا اول خسارة هذا الموسم للنادي الملكي بنتيجة (3-2) الأحد، على ملعب (رامون سانشيز بيزخوان) في اطار الجولة الحادية عشرة من الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم.

تقدم الأسباني سيرجيو راموس لريال مدريد بهدف من كرة مقصية وتسديدة ارتطمت في القائم قبل ان تتهادي داخل شباك سيرجيو ريكو، حارس مرمى أشبيلية، في الدقيقة (22)، وأدرك الايطالي التعادل لأصحاب الأرض من تسديدة قوية مرت على يسار فرانسيسكو كيكو كاسيا، حارس ريال مدريد، في الدقيقة (36) قبل أن يتمكن الأرجنتيني بانيجا من اضافة الهدف الثاني لأشبيليه بعد ان تلاعب لاعبو اشبيليه بمدافعي الريال بعدد من التمريرات انتهت عن بانيجا الذي تابعها داخل الشباك المدريدية في الدقيقة (61)، واختتم البديل الاسباني فيرناندو لورينتي ثلاثية فريقه برأسية رائعة سكنت الزاوية التسعين لمرمى ريال مدريد في الدقيقة (74)، وفي الوقت بدل الضائع سجل البديل جيمس رودريجيز هدف تقليص الفارق للريال (90+2).

وتمكن أشبيلية من تعويض خسائره المحلية والاوروبية (خسر بالجولة السابقة بالليجا امام فياريال وخسر ايضا امام مانشستر سيتي الانجليزي بدوري ابطال اوروبا) بانتصار ثمين على ريال مدريد وسبق له الفوز على برشلونة ايضا ليتقدم ثلاثة مراكز دفعة واحدة الى المركز العاشر بعدما رفع رصيده الى (15 نقطة) بفارق الاهداف عن ريال بييس.

في المقابل تعرض النادي الملكي لاول خسارة في الليجا هذا الموسم ، وقدم لاعبوه مباراة سيئة للغاية وفشل رونالدو ،الذي سبق ان سجل 21 هدف في اشبيلية خلال 13 مباراة، في التسجيل، وظهر حارس الريال الثاني فرانسسكو كيكو كاسيا مباراة متواضعة ايضا، بينما سجل رامس هدفا وخرج للاصابة وهو الامر الذي تسبب في خسارة الميرينجي بسبب غياب التوازن الدفاعي الذي كان يصنعه راموس.

وتجمد رصيد ريال مدريد عند 24 نقطة في المركز الثاني خلف برشلونة المتصدر (27 نقطة)، قبل مواجهة برشلونة في الكلاسيكو على استاد سانتياجو برنابيو 21 نوفمبر الجاري في الجولة 12 من الليجا عقب فترة التوقف الدولية.

لعب الاسباني رافائيل بينيتز ، مدرب ريال مدريد، بطريقة (4-4-2) معتمدا على الثنائي الهجومي البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو والويلزي جاريث بيل مع مساندة من لاعبي الوسط ايسكو وتوني كروس وكاسيميرو ولوكا مودريتش، في المقابل لعب أوناي ايمري ، مدرب أشبيلية، بطريقة (4-2-3-1) معتمدا على الايطالي شيرو ايموبيلي مع مساندة من لاعبي الوسط الاوكراني يفجن كونوبليانكا والأرجنتيني بانيجا وفيكتور ماتشين بيريز فيتولو والبولندي جريجورز كريشوياك والفرنسي ستيفين نزونزي.

بدأ اللقاء بضغط هجومي من الضيوف بحثا عن هدف التقدم وسدد جاريث بيل كرة قوية مرت بجوار القائم (4)، وكرر بيل محاولته بتسديدة تصدى لها ريكو ، حارس اشبيلية (6)، وكادر رونالدو ان يسجل هدف التقدم لريال مدريد بعد انفراده بمرمى اشبيلية الا ان حارس المرمى ريكو تصدى ببراعة لتسديدة صاروخ ماديرا وابعدها لركنية (10).

وفي الدقيقة (11) حرم قائم مرمى أشبيلية هدف محقق من تسديدة صاروخية من المدافع ناتشو فيرنانديز، بعدها تصدى ريكو حارس اشبيلية لتسديدة قوية من جاريث بيل، وواصل النادي الملكي سيطرته على الكرة وسدد رونالدو كرة مرت بجوار القائم بينما سدد لوكا مودريتش كرة علت العارضة (18).

جاء هدف التقدم للفريق الضيف ريال مدريد في الدقيقة 22، عندما استقبل سيرجيو راموس ركلة ركنية من ايسكو، بركلة مقصية اسكنها في الزاوية اليسرى لحارس إشبيلية ريكو ، وهو الهدف الأول لراموس هذا الموسم بالليجا، ورقم 41 في مشواره بقميص الميرينجي، والرابع في شباك فريقه القديم إشبيلية (3 في الليجا وهدف في الكأس).

وتألم راموس من كتفه حيث سقط بالخطأ لحظة احرازه الهدف وتحامل على نفسه لدقائق قبل ان يقرر المدرب بينيتيز استبداله في الدقيقة 31، بالبديل الفرنسي فاران، الذي ظهر بمستوى متواضع مع زميله البرتغالي بيبي وغاب التفاهم بينهما وهو الامر الذي تسببب في ادراك أصحاب الارض للتعادل وربما التقدم في باقي احداث اللقاء.

كان خروج راموس نقطة تحول في اللقاء حيث عاني دفاع ريال مدريد الامرين وفقد الضيوف التوازن الدفاعي ، وواصل مهاجموه اهدار الفرص حيث سدد بيل كرة قوية ابعدها ريكو حارس اشبيلية (31)، ومحاولة اخرى من ناتشو مرت بجوار القائم الاندلسي.

وتمكن أشبيلية من ادرك التعادل عبر الايطالي ايمبولي الذي تابع ركنية زميله بانيجا التي مرت من الجميع لتجد ايمبولي الذي سددها قوية لتسكن شباك ريال مدريد في الدقيقة (36).

وبحث ريال مدريد عن التقدم مرة اخرى وتعويض هدف اشبيلية الا ان محاولات بيل وايسكو ورونالدو وكاسيميرو باءت بالفشل، في المقابل نشط اداء أصحاب الأرض وهددوا مرمى حارسه عبر الفرنسي بينوا تريموليناس وايمبولي وكونوبليانكا الا ان جميع المحاولات مرت بجوار القائم لينتهي بعدها الشوط الأول بالتعادل (1-1).

وفي الشوط الثاني، سدد كونوبليانكا كرة قوية لاشبيلية مرت بجوار القائم (46)،

وفي الدقيقة (61) تمكن بانيجا من اضافة الهدف الثاني لاشبيلية بعد جملة تكتيكية رائعة وعدد من التمريرات بين ايمبولي وكونوبليانكا انتهت عند بانيجا الذي اودعها في شباك الضيوف .

وتمكن البديل فيرناندو لورينتي من اختتام ثلاثية فريقه براسية رائعة سكنت الزاوية التسعين لمرمى ريال مدريد (71)، وبعدها استحوذ اصحاب الارض على الكرة وهددوا مرمى الضيوف في اكثر من مناسبة في المقابل لم يشكل ريال مدريد اي خطورة على مرمى اشبيلية قبل ان يدخل البديل جيمس رودريجيز الذي تمكن من تسجيل هدف تقليص الفارق في الدقيقة (90+3) لتنتهي المباراة بعدها بفوز ثمين لاشبيلية على ضيفه ريال مدريد بثلاثية اهداف مقابل هدف.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*نادي سعودي يطلب بكري المدينة ستة أشهر مقابل مبلغ ضخم



علمت (الزاوية) أن أحد أندية الدوري السعودي أجرى اتصالات جادة بلاعب المريخ بكري المدينة وبعض مسؤولي المجلس السابق، يطلب الاستفادة من خدماته لمدة ستة أشهر ابتداءً من شهر نوفمبر الجاري، وتبلغ القيمة المالية للصفقة 550 ألف ريال سعودي، ومن المنتظر أن يتقدم النادي الذي ينشط في دوري عبداللطيف جميل بعرضه الرسمي لمجلس التسيير خلال اليومين القادمين.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اﻭﺭﺩ ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﻗﻮﻝ ﺩﻭﺕ ﻛﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻨﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻲ
ﻟﻼﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺗﺼﺪﺭﻩ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻭﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﻝ ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ
ﻣﻴﻮﻧﺦ ﺛﺎﻟﺜﺎ ﻭ ﺑﺎﺭﻳﺲ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺎ ﻭﺍﺗﻠﻴﺘﻜﻮ
ﺧﺎﻣﺴﺎ ﻭﻣﺎﻧﺸﻴﺴﺘﺮ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﺧﺎﻣﺴﺎ ﻭ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﺳﺎﺩﺳﺎ
ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺗﺼﺪﺭ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ
ﻭﺣﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟــــ)97( ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟــــ)99( ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ
ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻋﺮﺑﻴﺎ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟـــ)107(
ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟــــ)110(
ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻋﺮﺑﻴﺎ ﻭ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺍﻟـــ)161(
ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺎ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺲ ﻋﺮﺑﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟـــ)166( ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺱ ﻋﺮﺑﻴﺎ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ
ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻊ ﻋﺮﺑﻴﺎ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأسابيع الأخيرة في الممتاز ترفع أسهم بخيت خميس

برغم أن الفرنسي غارزيتو طلب من اللجنة الخماسية التي اجتمعت معه أمس التعاقد مع لاعب طرف أيسر لكنه لم يسقط بخيت خميس من حساباته وحصل اللاعب على تقييم جيد من المدير الفني بعد المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه في آخر أسبوعين في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويتجه غارزيتو لتحويل مصعب عمر للوسط لأن النزعة الهجومية لهذا اللاعب لا تجعله يقوم بالواجبات الدفاعية كما ينبغي على أمل أن يتم التعاقد مع لاعب طرف أيسر متخصص حتى يكون بخيت خميس البديل الأول أو ربما شارك بخيت كلاعب أساسي حال أثبت تفوقه على اللاعب الجديد الذي سيتعاقد معه الأحمر في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية الجارية حالياً.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*السعودية وفلسطين .. للحكمة موعد


بجولة قصيرة على المواقع الرياضية الفلسطينية، تعرف بوضوح حجم الاحتقان الذي خلفه نقل مباراة فلسطين والسعودية خارج الضفة، في نفوس بعض الكتاب الفلسطينيين الأشقاء. وهو أمر متوقع بعد ما صاحب المباراة من تقاذفات من بعض إعلام البلدين وليس كلهم.
أتفهم حرص أغلب الرياضيين الفلسطينيين على اللعب في الضفة، بعد أن تعبوا كثيرا في انتزاع هذا الحق في كونجرس "فيفا"، الأخير، وبعد صفقة كبيرة مع الإسرائيليين، تم بموجبها سحب مشروع تعليق عضوية إسرائيل في الاتحاد الدولي مقابل الاعتراف الكامل بالرياضة الفلسطينية المستقلة، وحق ممارسة الرياضيين الفلسطينيين اللعب على أرضهم، وهي الصفقة التي ساندها الاتحاد العربي للألعاب الرياضية آنذاك.
..أتفهم أيضا، الموقف السعودي من رفض العبور إلى الضفة تحت غطاء إسرائيلي، وهو موقف سياسي اجتماعي شعبي، قبل أن يكون رياضيا، تفرضه المكانة الخاصة لبلاد الحرمين في كل القضايا الإسلامية. الآن وبعد أن قرر "فيفا"، نقل المباراة خارج الضفة الغربية، وبتوجيه من الحكومة الفلسطينية نفسها التي قدرت اتصال المسؤول السعودي الرفيع الأمير محمد بن سلمان، هل خف الاحتقان؟ وهل هناك دور يجب أن يضطلع به الحكماء قبل صافرة مباراة اليوم في عمّان الأردنية؟
الحقيقة أن السعوديين حصلوا على ما يريدون، ولذلك لم يعد ممكنا القول بوجود احتقان عام في الشارع الرياضي، أما الفلسطينيون فانقسموا على أنفسهم، بعضهم سلم بالأمر، عدا الإدارة الرياضية التي استشاطت غضبا، وتحول الأمر برمته إلى أكثر من مباراة كرة قدم، ولذلك على إدارة المنتخب الأخضر أن تعد فريقها جيدا للتعامل بهدوء مع الاستفزازات المتوقعة، وتغليب الحكمة على الحماسة في التعاطي مع كل الأحداث المرتقبة داخل الملعب وخارجه.
أقترح على الاتحاد السعودي، أن يقدم مبادرات تجاه الجماهير التي ستحضر المباراة تكون بمثابة رسائل حب، تبدد أي محاولات للتفرقة بين رياضيي البلدين الشقيقين، مثلا الدخول بالعلم الفلسطيني، ورمي ورود على المدرجات قبيل الصافرة، إضافة إلى تنبيه اللاعبين الخضر إلى عدم الاستجابة إلى أن أي استفزاز داخل الملعب قد يكون شرارة توقد نارا في النفوس يصعب مع الحدث الجماهيري إخمادها بلا خسائر.
..قبل كل هذا، علينا أن نسأل أنفسنا: ماذا نريد من المباراة؟ بالتأكيد، الأهم ألا نخسر النقاط الثلاث، الحصول على نقطة واحدة سيكون مرضيا، قياسا باللعب خارج الديار وفي أجواء محتقنة وحماسة منتظرة من الفلسطينيين، وإذا نجحنا في الظفر بالنقاط الثلاث فالهدف قد تحقق، لذلك من المهم إدارة المباراة تكتيكا وذهنيا بهدوء، واقتناص ذكي للفرص، وحماية مرمانا بتركيز عال جدا خاصة في الدقائق الأولى التي قد يكتب فيها أي هدف في الشباك سيناريو غير متوقع.
الفلسطينيون أهلنا، وقضيتهم قضيتنا، والرياضة جسر تواصل يمكن استثمارها لزيادة الألفة والمحبة، ونبذ أي محاولات قد تجعل منها أرضا للخصومة والفرقة، وعلى أحمد عيد ونظيره الرجوب، أن يقوما بمسؤوليتهما الكاملة في تحقيق ذلك اليوم، بعد أن بذل كل منهما جهوده في سبيل ما يراه حقا واضحا لبلاده.

نقلا عن الإقتصادية
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*صباااح الخيرااات علي الجميع .. يديكم العافية
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*ثناء عاطر وتحيات معبقه بأريج العطر الفواح وشدو الطيور الصداح للدكتور ماجد .. شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع والمقدر ومن صباحا بدرى بالتوفيق يا دكتور
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

ثناء عاطر وتحيات معبقه بأريج العطر الفواح وشدو الطيور الصداح للدكتور ماجد .. شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع والمقدر ومن صباحا بدرى بالتوفيق يا دكتور




*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الهبوط يهدد الأمل حال انسحابه عن مباراتي السنترليق أمام النيل شندي



جاءت قرارات اللجنة المنظمة مرضية لصالح الأمل عطبرة اذا أراد الاستمرار في بطولة الدوري الممتاز والتراجع عن قرار الانسحاب بخوض مباراتي السنترليق أمام النيل شندي حتى يحافظ على وجوده ضمن أندية الدوري الممتاز وقال مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير اتحاد الكرة إن الأمل اذا مضى قدماً في انسحابه ولم يؤدي مباراتي السنترليق أمام النيل شندي فسيهبط مباشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز مع صعود النيل حسب اللائحة غير أن مجدي عاد وأشار إلى أن قرارات اللجنة المنظمة ليست نهائية ومن حق الأندية المتضررة أن تلجأ للطعن في تلك القرارات إلى لجنة الاستئنافات العليا وقرارها سيكون محل احترام من قبل اللجنة المنظمة واتحاد الكرة مبيناً أن نص اللائحة يعطي اللجنة المنظمة حق أن توقّع عقوبة الحرمان من المشاركة في بطولة كأس السودان الموسم المقبل مع غرامة مالية بحق الهلال نظراً لانسحابه من نهائي كأس السودان.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*التجميد يهدد الهلال حال غيابه عن قمة الممتاز



أكد مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد العام أن تخلف الهلال عن أداء مباراته أمام المريخ في نهائي الدوري الممتاز المقرر لها العشرين من الشهر الجاري يجعله عُرضة لعقوبات جديدة لأنه سيكون قد انسحب عن أداء ثلاث مباريات على التوالي في منافسة يشرف عليها اتحاد الكرة وفي مثل هذه الحالة يتم تجميد نشاط الهلال وتحويل ملفه إلى مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة ليقرر بشأنه مؤكداً أن أي قرار يتخذه اتحاد الكرة لا تستطيع أي جهة خارجية أن تتدخل وتؤثر فيه لأن الفيفا لا يقبل بتدخل أي جهة خارجية واستدل مجدي على ذلك بما حدث للاتحاد التونسي مشيراً إلى أن اتحاد الكرة لا يتحامل على أي جهة بل يطبّق القانون بصرامة ولديه كل الضمانات القانونية التي تجعل قراراته غير قابلة للتدخل من أي جهة خارجية.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ عمل صالح



وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
المريخ عمل صالح
* علاء الدين يوسف هو اللاعب الوحيد الذي صادقته وعاشرته عن قرب منذ أول عهد له مع المريخ .. وإن كان الفتى قد تخلى عنا في فترة من الفترات وشد رحاله إلى العرضة شمال ، فالشاهد أنه ندم على ذلك وإعتذر قبل أن يعود إلينا من جديد ويصبح النجم الأول في فرقتنا !!
* وقد لا يعلم الكثيرون أن الخدمات التي يقدمها هذا العلاء للمريخ سراً وعلانية، لا يقدمها الإعلام ولا المجلس ولا الجماهير ..
* خدمات تؤكد كلها على أنه معطون بحب المريخ فعلاً لا قولاً .. وأن شعارنا الأحمر الوهّاج يجري في دمائه.. وأنّ وأن..
* باختصار.. علاء الدين يوسف لا يمكن أن يتمرد على المريخ يوماً.. ولا يمكن أن يتدلل عليه أو يلوي ذراعه كما فعل ويفعل بعض اللاعبين !!
* ويمين الله لولا خوفي من أن يتسبب التفصيل والتوضيح في التأثير مستقبلاً على هذه الخدمات التي يقدّمها ، لفصّلتها ووضّحتها خدمة خدمة..
* له الشكر والتقدير… والتحية والتجلة… مع وافر التمنيات له بمزيد من النجاحات والتوفيق مع حبيبه وحبيبنا المريخ في مقبل المواسم..
………………………
التصريحات التي خص بها عضو لجنة التسيير الكابتن الطاهر هواري نبض الصفوة .. تحتاج لوقفة ودراسة وتفحيص.. خاصة تلك التي أشار فيها إلى أن غارزيتو أسرّ لهم ببعض المعلومات التي كانت خافية عليهم .. وأنهم في اللجنة التي كُوّنت للجلوس معه، سيرفعون تقريراً بها إلى لجنة التسيير لتصدر بشأنها القرار الذي تراه مناسباً..
* بالتأكيد المعلومات التي أسرّ بها غارزيتو للجنة ، خافية علينا نحن أيضاً.. وقد تكون هي السبب فيما حدث من إخفاق في مباراتي مازيمبي واهلي مدني..
* ومن جانبنا نرى أن الواجب يفرض على لجنة التسيير أن تكشف عنها بكل شجاعة للشارع المريخي ، حتى تغنيه عن مشقة الاجتهادات والتفاسير التي قد يكون في بعضها ظلماً للرجل.. كما أن الشارع المريخي بحاجة ايضاً لأن يعلم كيف كان يُدار ملف التدريب في نادي المريخ ، وحقيقة ما يشاع عن حرب مدربه ضد بعض النجوم.. وتصريحاته الغريبة عن الوالي ومطالبته بمبلغ 600 الف يورو..
…………………………
* اخيرا حسمت لجنة التسيير قضية اللاعب أمير كمال وتم تجديد عقده بمكاتب الاتحاد العام أمس.
* حافز التجديد لمدة ثلاث سنوات بلغ ملياري جنيه بالقديم مع راتب شهري عشرة ملايين..
* وأن كنا قد اغلظنا على هذا اللاعب قبل فترة واستنكرنا ضغطه على لجنة التسيير وإصراره على أن يتسلّم حافز التجديد (كاش داون) وإلا سيذهب إلى الهلال ، فقد نما إلى علمنا أنه لم يكن يقصد التشدّد من أجل التشدّد بقدر ما كان يستند على تجارب سابقة ، تم فيها تجديد عقودات بعض اللاعبين بنفس المبلغ ، وهو ليس أقل منهم في شيء حتى يرضى بأقل من هذا المبلغ..
* عموماً لابد أن نمنح أمير كمال حقه ونعترف بأنه اللاعب الوحيد الذي لم يعتذر أو يتخلف عن أداء أي مباراة طوال هذا الموسم .. ولم يحدث أن استهتر أو استخفّ بمباراة أو تراخى في أدائه..
* صحيح أنه أخطأ في بعض المباريات المحلية والأفريقية.. وتسبب في ولوج أهداف أليمة في مرمانا ، ولكن لأنه كان دائماً ملتزماً بالجدية والانضباط ، فلقد ظل الصفوة يتجاوزون عنها ويغفرونها له..
* ختاما أخي أمير .. ها قد تم تجديد عقدك بهذا المبلغ الكبير والراتب المعتبر .. والدور والباقي عليك أن تثبت انك تستحقهما .. ولن ازيد..
……………………….
* نسبة لظروف طباعة هذه الصحيفة لم انتظر اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة للمنافسات بالاتحاد العام أمس… وشخصياً لا أتوقع أن تصدر اللجنة أي قرارات في الوقت الحالي، حتى تتيح للسيد وزير العدل أكبر فرصة ممكنة لإقناع الهلال بالتراجع عن قرار الانسحاب وأداء مباراة القمة يوم عشرين القادم… وإذا وافق __ يا رب يوافق __ تصدر اللجنة المنظمة قراراً بإلغاء مباريات السنترليق ليبقى الأمل في الممتاز..
* عموماً اتمنى أن تكون توقعاتي في غير محلها.. وأن تكون اللجنة أصدرت بالفعل العقوبات الرادعة التي تؤكّد على هيبة الاتحاد العام وحاكميته..
* وتؤكد قبل ذلك كله على أننا في دولة محترمة لا يمكن أن تسمح لأساليب الغاب والتحديات والعنتريات بأن تكون دستوراً لرياضتها..
* قال (لقيمات) قال!!
* وكفى.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الرهان



رأى حر
صلاح الاحمدى
الرهان
الرهان الان عليك انت وحدك الرهان على وعيك وعلى قدرتك على اختيار الصالح تجنب الطالح صوتك الان اصبح له قيمة لا تقدر بثمن لاول مرة سيكون لك الحق فى الاختيار الحر والدفاع عن المظلومين وعودة هيبة الكرة فى البلاد لذا لابد ان يكون صوتك من وحي ضميرك وضمير الشعب الهلالى الذى يقف بقوة من خلفك فى قرارات الواحد وعشرين اكتوبر الذى اعلنت فيها نهاية الموسم لكرة القدم وهو يوم بلا مصالح صغيرة تسعى لتحقيقها ولا منافع شخصية تحلم بتنفيذها المصلحة العامة وعودة القانون انت الان فى مفترق الطرق اما تختار السلامة والامان والدور الطليعى الذى علمتنا له
دائما فى كل المجالات لهذا الوطن واما تدفع به الى الهاوية الكروية انت المسؤول عن مصير الاندية الذى طاله الظلم الغاشم بالقوانين الجائرة التى اخذت من المعدوم لتعطى المالك لم ولم تكون يوما كمالة عدد ولم يعد تزييف صوتك ممكنا
انت تواجه الاتحاد وحدك وراءك تاريخ تليد قدمته لهذه البلد لا ينكره الا مكابر انت سيد البلد انت الموج الازرق انت صاحب الاغلبية الجماهيرية
انتبه حولك اصحاب مصالح سابقة ومصالح لاحقة امام حلم بغد مختلف بالوقفة المشرفة على تغيير الخارطة الرياضة ورد الظلم للظالمين مهم كان قراراتهم ومهما كان وجهة نظرهم وعواقبها ..
لابد ان تتخذ موقفا تباهى به وتفتخر امام نفسك اولا وامام الوسط الهلالى كله عبور وطنك الرياضى لهذه الايام العصيبة لن يتحقق الا على ضوء صوتك الذى سينير الطريق لا تخف من القرار اى كان لا تتراجع خوفا من اي عقوبات لا تتردد امام صورة ضبابية تلف المشهد كله ولا مكان للتردد ولا للروح الانهزامية
لقد ظللنا سنوات وسنوات نبكى على اللبن المسكوب ونشعر بان انسحاب الاندية الاخرى يجب ان يعيد الاوضاع الى وضعها الصحيح
الان الموقف تغير ولابد من ان تكون على مستوى الحدث معاناتنا الان لا تقارن بسنوات الصمت السابقة بسلبياتنا التى كانت مفروضة علينا من كل من حولنا وانا على ثقة ان جدار الديمقراطية والحركة الوطنية لن تهدمه القرارات اي كان نوعها .
لقدرته على حسن اختيار موقعه دون الاختيار له وعلى تفعيل ارادته وارادة شعبه ..وان ابناء الهلال الصامتون لقادرون على اعلاء صوتهم بالحق فى اى الدرجات …
اختيار من ينوب عنك بوعى وذكاء فطرى امام كل القضايا المطروحة انت حر تماما وصوتك مهم جدا فى اصلاح الحركة الرياضية الادارية التى زكمت رائحتها الانوف وتوجست منها جنبات الرياضة كلها حتى اصبحت حلقة مفقودة باسم القانون ..فقدك موثر دون اى شك وليس هناك قانون يعزل فريق مثلك فانت قادر على عزل كل من لم يلتزم بالقانون بالطرق القانونية حتى الاتحاد الدولى (الفيفا)
اذا كان هناك من يدعى الورع فانت ادرى بتاريخه وفطرتك السليمة هى بوصلتك صبرت كثيرا وصمت طويلا لكن آن الاوان الآن ان تقول كلمتك وتفرض ارادتك وتضع كرة بلادك على طريق السلامة وتكسب الرهان
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

الرهان



رأى حر
صلاح الاحمدى
الرهان
الرهان الان عليك انت وحدك الرهان على وعيك وعلى قدرتك على اختيار الصالح تجنب الطالح صوتك الان اصبح له قيمة لا تقدر بثمن لاول مرة سيكون لك الحق فى الاختيار الحر والدفاع عن المظلومين وعودة هيبة الكرة فى البلاد لذا لابد ان يكون صوتك من وحي ضميرك وضمير الشعب الهلالى الذى يقف بقوة من خلفك فى قرارات الواحد وعشرين اكتوبر الذى اعلنت فيها نهاية الموسم لكرة القدم وهو يوم بلا مصالح صغيرة تسعى لتحقيقها ولا منافع شخصية تحلم بتنفيذها المصلحة العامة وعودة القانون انت الان فى مفترق الطرق اما تختار السلامة والامان والدور الطليعى الذى علمتنا له
دائما فى كل المجالات لهذا الوطن واما تدفع به الى الهاوية الكروية انت المسؤول عن مصير الاندية الذى طاله الظلم الغاشم بالقوانين الجائرة التى اخذت من المعدوم لتعطى المالك لم ولم تكون يوما كمالة عدد ولم يعد تزييف صوتك ممكنا
انت تواجه الاتحاد وحدك وراءك تاريخ تليد قدمته لهذه البلد لا ينكره الا مكابر انت سيد البلد انت الموج الازرق انت صاحب الاغلبية الجماهيرية
انتبه حولك اصحاب مصالح سابقة ومصالح لاحقة امام حلم بغد مختلف بالوقفة المشرفة على تغيير الخارطة الرياضة ورد الظلم للظالمين مهم كان قراراتهم ومهما كان وجهة نظرهم وعواقبها ..
لابد ان تتخذ موقفا تباهى به وتفتخر امام نفسك اولا وامام الوسط الهلالى كله عبور وطنك الرياضى لهذه الايام العصيبة لن يتحقق الا على ضوء صوتك الذى سينير الطريق لا تخف من القرار اى كان لا تتراجع خوفا من اي عقوبات لا تتردد امام صورة ضبابية تلف المشهد كله ولا مكان للتردد ولا للروح الانهزامية
لقد ظللنا سنوات وسنوات نبكى على اللبن المسكوب ونشعر بان انسحاب الاندية الاخرى يجب ان يعيد الاوضاع الى وضعها الصحيح
الان الموقف تغير ولابد من ان تكون على مستوى الحدث معاناتنا الان لا تقارن بسنوات الصمت السابقة بسلبياتنا التى كانت مفروضة علينا من كل من حولنا وانا على ثقة ان جدار الديمقراطية والحركة الوطنية لن تهدمه القرارات اي كان نوعها .
لقدرته على حسن اختيار موقعه دون الاختيار له وعلى تفعيل ارادته وارادة شعبه ..وان ابناء الهلال الصامتون لقادرون على اعلاء صوتهم بالحق فى اى الدرجات …
اختيار من ينوب عنك بوعى وذكاء فطرى امام كل القضايا المطروحة انت حر تماما وصوتك مهم جدا فى اصلاح الحركة الرياضية الادارية التى زكمت رائحتها الانوف وتوجست منها جنبات الرياضة كلها حتى اصبحت حلقة مفقودة باسم القانون ..فقدك موثر دون اى شك وليس هناك قانون يعزل فريق مثلك فانت قادر على عزل كل من لم يلتزم بالقانون بالطرق القانونية حتى الاتحاد الدولى (الفيفا)
اذا كان هناك من يدعى الورع فانت ادرى بتاريخه وفطرتك السليمة هى بوصلتك صبرت كثيرا وصمت طويلا لكن آن الاوان الآن ان تقول كلمتك وتفرض ارادتك وتضع كرة بلادك على طريق السلامة وتكسب الرهان



دة منو دة
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*‫#‏صحيفة_الصدي‬
الاتحاد يعاقب الهلال وامر قبض في مواجهة الكاردينال.
مجلس المريخ يسعد الجماهير بالتجديد لأمير ويقدم راجي ومصعب اليوم.
التجميد يهدد الهلال حال الانسحاب من قمة الممتاز،ومازيمبي يقهر الاتحاد مجددا ويتوج بدوري الابطال.
المريخ يصرف النظر عن أستمرارية ايمن سعيد.
العميد عامر:امير سهل مهمتنا كثيرا.
ايقاف نشاط الكاردينال داخليا وخارجيا.
‫#‏صحيفة_الزعيم‬
امير كمال يوفي بعهد الرجال ،وغقوبات مخففة علي الامل والهلال.
القائد راجي يجدد الولاء اليوم،الزعيم تكشف ادق تفاصيل التقرير الفني ومصير المحترفين.
جمال سالم يفاجئ لجنة التسيير ويطالب بعودة حكيم سبع.
مرتضي وعاطف خالد علي رادار المريخ.
الاحمر يرفض التفريط في ليبيري وينهي علاقته بالمصري.
سلمون مستمر والايفواري يغادر.
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

احمد عبد القادر يسخر من عقوبات الاتحاد العام
نرفص العقوبات ضد الهلال ورئيسه ورائينا واضح في الاتحاد
العقوبات لا تعننيا في شي ومواصلين في مسيرة التحدي


سخر نائب رئس نادي الهلال الاستاذ احمد عبد القادر من العقوبات التى اصدرتها اللجنة المنظمة لبطولة الدوري الممتاز في حقه وعلي خلفية انسحاب الهلال من الدوري وهجومه علي الاتحاد في حفل مهرجان الهلال والامل في ختام الموسم وما تم ايقافه لمدة عامين داخليا وخارجيا و اعتبر رئيس الهلال خط احمر علي خلفية جاء من قرارات حبر علي ورق ولا تعنهم في شي ولن تغير رائه في الاتحاد العام موكدا مواصلة المسيرة والتحدي من اجل اسقاط الاتحاد العام واكد نائب رئيس نادي الهلال مواصلة ناديه لمسيرة النضال والدفاع عن الكيان من اجل حفظ حقوق النادي التي تمثل خط احمر ولا تهاون واضح ويبقي موقفنا واضح تجاه المنافسات التى ينظمها الاتحاد العام بالانسحاب منها والعقوبات لن تعني كثيرا لاننا اصلا انسجبنا من الدوري الممتاز وكاس السودان ولم نشارك في جميع المناشط التى ينظمها الاتحاد العام وبالتالي يصبح الامر واضح للجميع وما يفعله الاتحاد فررة مذبوح



..انتو الناس ديل كلهم طرش ما بفهموا ..عايز تسقط الاتحاد عندك الوسيلة معروفة ومحددة  الشغلة ما هي ملاواة ولا فتونة ولا لآءامة وقلة أدب وغصبا عن عين اي طرطور في نادي الهلال أهطل الهلال موقوف سنتين ..
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

قيادي هلالي بارز : الهلال لم يكن يرغب في امير كمال



علق قيادي بارز ما تنقالتة الاخبار برغبة الهلال في لاعب امير كمال للانتقال للهلال وقال القيادي الهلال ليس في حاجة لامير ولديه الافضل من امير وكانت العملية كانت مجرد رفع سعره حتي يدفع المريخ له المبالغ الطائلة فاللاعب طلب الهلال  واجري اتصالات عبر اصدقاء بنقل رغبتة للهلال وابلاغ الكاردينال بذلك ولم يعير رئيس نادي الهلال اهتماما لامر وكان تركيزه مع المحترفين واللاعبين الكبار



   كضبا كاضب هاك اللبن ده  ..ههههاي ...طلت وما درتو..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺃﻣــﻴﺮ ﻛــﻤﺎﻝ : ﻓﻀّﻠﺖ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺮﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ::

ﻋﺒّﺮ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻎ ﺳﻌﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﺑﺘﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﺛﻼﺙ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻗﺎﺩﻣﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﻤﻨﻴﺎً ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻋﺎﻣﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻄﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻷﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺩ ﻭﺍﻹﻧﺠﺎﺯﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺴﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍً ﺃﻧﻪ ﻭﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻄﺎﺀ ﻟﻸﺣﻤﺮ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻋﺎﺟﺰﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻞ ﻟﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺋﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻭﻗﻔﺖ ﺧﻠﻔﻪ ﻭﺩﻋﻤﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺣﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﻭﻟﻌﺒﺖ ﺩﻭﺭﺍً ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺗﺄﻟﻘﻪ ﻭﺃﻓﺎﺩ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺑﺜﻘﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﻜّﻚ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﻨﺤﻬﺎ ﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﻴﺪ ﻋﺎﻣﺮ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﻭﺗﺮﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺛﻘﺘﻪ ﺑﺘﺮﻛﻪ ﺣﺮﺍً ﻃﻠﻴﻘﺎً ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺰﻟﻪ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻱ ﺣﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﺃﻭ ﺇﺟﺒﺎﺭﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﻏﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍً ﺃﻥ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺔ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺑﻐﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﻓﺮﺿﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺣﺮﺻﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﻩ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺃﻓﺎﺩ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﺮﺿﺎً ﺟﺎﺩﺍً ﻭﺣﻘﻴﻘﻴﺎً ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻮﻁ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺒﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻔﻜﺮ ﻣﺠﺮﺩ ﺗﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻱ ﻣﺰﺍﻳﺪﺍﺕ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﻨﺤﻬﺎ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻪ ﺑﻤﺜﺎﺑﺔ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﺭﺳﻤﻲ ﻭﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﺰﻡ ﺑﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺔ ﺷﺎﻛﺮﺍً ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﺀ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﺰﺍﻣﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣــﻞ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺑﻤﺼﺪﺍﻗﻴﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ .
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا للأخ ماجد والإخوان  الذين يتك بدون المشاق ونحن نتناولها بكل يسر
شكرا من قلبي يا صفوة الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح الانوار على عموم صفوة سودان المريخ 
شكرا اخونا ماجد على الاخبار والمجهود الكبير 
وشكرا للجميع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى تكشف تفاصيل اجتماع اللجنة الخماسية مع غارزيتو
الفرنسي يؤكد رغبته في تجديد تعاقده مع الأحمر وينفي استهدافه لعدد من اللاعبين
غارزيتو ينفي إساءته للمجلس السابق وللوالي ويؤكد احترامه للمجلس الحالي

استمعت اللجنة الخماسية التي كوّنها مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في اجتماعه أمس الأول لتقرير مفصّل من الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي قام بالرد على كل أسئلة واستفسارات اللجنة وأكد غارزيتو رغبته في مواصلة مشواره مع الفرقة الحمراء وتجديد تعاقده لعامين حيث تفاكرت اللجنة الخماسية التي ترأسها العميد عامر عبد الرحمن مع غارزيتو حول ما ورد على لسانه من إساءات بالغة للرئيس جمال الوالي ومن هجوم لاذع على المجلس الجديد غير أن الرجل تبرأ تماماً من أي حديث منسوب له هاجم فيه المجلس السابق أو الحالي أو الرئيس جمال الوالي وأكد احترامه للجميع.
تفاكرت اللجنة مع غارزيتو في البدء حول رغبته في مواصلة مشواره في الجهاز الفني بالفرقة الحمراء أم لا واستمعت اللجنة لتقرير مفصل من غارزيتو الذي أكد رغبته في تجديد تعاقده مع المريخ لعامين مشيراً إلى أنه الآن شرع في وضع الترتيبات اللازمة للمرحلة المقبلة ويرغب في سد الثغرات الموجودة في الفريق حتى يقدم المريخ بشكل أفضل في الموسم الجديد ولو لم يكن راغباً في مواصلة مشواره مع الأحمر لما شرع في تلك الترتيبات وأطلع غارزيتو اللجنة الخماسية على حاجته للتعاقد مع عدد من اللاعبين الوطنيين والمحترفين الأجانب مشيراً إلى أن الأحمر لا يحتاج الا لاستكمال بعض النقائص القليلة حتى يظهر بمستوى أفضل في الموسم الجديد.
لا مانع في استمرارية تراوري
كذلك استفسرت اللجنة غارزيتو عن المالي تراوري ولماذا حاربه حتى أبعده من المشاركة مع الفرقة الحمراء فقدم غارزيتو شرحاً مطولاً للجنة عن عدم جدية اللاعب في التدريبات وعدم رغبته في تقديم أفضل مالديه مع الفريق وأن كل تفاصيل الأزمة التي دارت بينه وتراوري كانت فنية في المقام الأول ولا يوجد فيها أي جانب شخصي وبالتالي اذا أظهر تراوري رغبته في الأداء بشكل أفضل فهو ليست لديه أي مشكلة معه كما تحدث المجلس مع غارزيتو عن علاقته المتوترة مع عدد من اللاعبين وإصراره على استبعادهم من المشاركة بصورة متواصلة حتى وإن كانوا في أفضل حالاتهم فنفى غارزيتو أن تكون لديه أي مشكلة مع أي لاعب في الفريق لافتاً إلى أن اللاعبين الذين استبعدهم من المشاركة ليست لديه أي مشاكل شخصية معهم بل أبعدهم لأسباب انضباطية تتعلق بحرصه على ضرورة مشاركة جميع اللاعبين في التدريبات بجدية كبيرة مؤكداً أن أي لاعب كان منضبطاً وقام بواجبه على أكمل وجه كانت الفرصة سانحة أمامه حتى يقدم كل مالديه في جميع مباريات الفريق المحلية والأفريقية.
تقييم متكامل للاعبين
قدم غارزيتو في اجتماعه باللجنة الخماسية تقريراً متكاملاً عن مستوى جميع اللاعبين وحصل بعض العناصر على 10 من 10 في تقييمه في حين حصلت بعض العناصر على تقييم وصل إلى 2 من 10 وطالب باستبعاد عدد من اللاعبين الذين وجدوا الفرصة ولم يثبتوا قدرتهم على تقديم مستوى أفضل حتى يصل إلى بدلاء بمستوى نجوم التشكيل الأساسي وبالتالي يضمن ثبات مستوى الفريق دون أن يتأثر بغياب أي لاعب.
لم أسئ للمجلس الحالي واحترم الوالي
استفسرت اللجنة الخماسية غارزيتو عن الإساءات التي وجّهها للرئيس جمال الوالي وذكّرته بما قدمه الرجل للمريخ كما استفسرته عن الانتقادات التي وجّهها للمجلس الجديد ونفى غارزيتو بشدة أن يكون قد وجّه أي إساءات للمجلس السابق أو للرئيس جمال الوالي كما نفى أن يكون قد هاجم المجلس الحالي في حديثه مع الصحفيين أو دعاهم لمؤتمر صحفي وعدهم بأن يهاجم المجلس من خلاله مؤكداً أنه يحترم المجلس السابق ويرحّب كثيراً بالمجلس الجديد وعلى استعداد للتعاون معه بلا حدود من أجل المصلحة العليا للمريخ ونفى غارزيتو كذلك أن يكون قد طلب من اللاعبين عدم المشاركة في التدريبات وعدم السفر للمناقل لأداء مباراة أهلي مدني لافتاً إلى أنه كان الأكثر حرصاً على إقناع اللاعبين بضرورة المشاركة في التدريبات والسفر إلى المناقل وأن يجتهد اللاعبون لتحقيق الفوز في تلك المباراة حتى يضمن الفريق حصوله على بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
تقرير متكامل عن الاحتياجات
كذلك قدم غارزيتو في اجتماعه مع اللجنة تقريراً متكاملاً عن احتياجات فريقه للموسم الجديد مشيراً إلى أن المريخ يحتاج إلى قلبي دفاع وظهير أيسر ومهاجم صريح ولم يحدد غارزيتو عناصر بعينها للتعاقد معها لافتاً إلى أن هذه الخانات يحتاج فيها الأحمر إلى دعم عاجل سواء كان ذلك بالتعاقد مع محترفين أجانب أو مع لاعبين وطنيين وشهد الاجتماع نقاشاً ساخناً حول العديد من القضايا والمواضيع المتعلقة بفريق كرة القدم وعلى غير العادة أبدى غارزيتو مرونة لا مثيل لها في هذا الاجتماع واستجاب لكل متطلبات اللجنة الخماسية وأظهر حرصاً كبيراً على مواصلة مشواره مع الفرقة الحمراء وعلى معالجة كل السلبيات التي صاحبت فترته السابقة حتى يقدم المريخ بشكل أفضل في الموسم الجديد، وامتدح أعضاء اللجنة الخماسية الطريقة الجيدة التي تعامل بها غارزيتو معهم وقرروا تقديم عرض رسمي له يتم فيه تحديد القيمة المالية والاشتراطات المطلوبة وبعد ذلك من حق غارزيتو أن يقبل ذلك العرض أو يرفضه بعد أن أجمع أعضاء اللجنة الخماسية أن المريخ لا يمانع في استمرارية غارزيتو حال قبل بتلك الشروط.
العميد عامر عبد الرحمن:
سنضع كل الترتيبات بشروطنا وسنأتي بالطاقم المعاون للفرنسي
كشف العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ورئيس اللجنة الخماسية التي اجتمعت مع غارزيتو أمس عن ما دار في اجتماعهم مع المدير الفني مشيراً إلى أنهم ناقشوا معه بالتفصيل كل مشاكله مع اللاعبين وأسباب توقف تراوري عن مزاولة نشاطه مع الفرقة الحمراء ووضعية اللاعب كمجنس التي تفرض على المريخ الاستفادة من خدماته وأفاد عامر أن غارزيتو أبدى رغبة كبيرة في تجديد تعاقده مع المريخ لفترة جديدة وأكدت له اللجنة الخماسية أنها بدورها سترفع هذا الأمر للمجلس الجديد الذي سيضع الترتيبات لشروطه بما في ذلك اختيار الجهاز الفني المعاون وتحديد الاختصاصات وتصفية الأجواء بين المدير الفني وعدد من اللاعبين لافتاً إلى أن المجلس هو من يحدد قيمة التعاقد مع غارزيتو عقب اجتماعه مع اللجنة الخماسية التي جلست مع غارزيتو وأفاد عامر أنهم بصدد تقديم عرض رسمي لغارزيتو حتى يرد عليه بالرفض أو الموافقة وفي حال لم يوافق غارزيتو على تجديد تعاقده سيتجه المريخ للبحث عن بديل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس لجنة التسيير أسامة ونسي يكشف الأسرار في أخطر حوار اليوم
لم نجد مديونيات وتركة ثقيلة في المريخ والوالي دعم صفقة أمير كمال بمليار جنيه

لن نسجل محترف أجنبي.. سنعيد تراوري لأنه حاصل على الجنسية والمال لن يقف عقبة في طريقنا ..

التجديد لأمير انجاز كبير وسنعيد راجي ومصعب وسنقوم بتسجيل 5 وطنيين

الكثير من التفاصيل في عدد اليوم من الزاوية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزوايه تواصل كشف الحقائق: استدعاء حاتم عبد الغفار والمدير المالى بخصوص مرتبات غارزيتو:

 تحصلت الزاويه على معلومات مؤكده تفيد بان الفرنسى غارزيتو المدير الفنى للمريخ اوضح للجنة المكلفه التى كونها المجلس للجلوس معه انه تسلم رواتب خمسه اشهر جفعه واحده فى يونيو وهى رواتب ياناير فوبراير مارس ابريل ومايو بينما لم يتسلم حتى هذه اللحظه على بقية مرتباته عن الاشهر السته الاخيره وطالب الفرنسى المجلس بمنحه 155 الف دولار باقى مستحقاته وفى سؤال اللجنه للفرنسى عن توقيعه باستلام على مرتبات عن الشهور الاخيره رد الفرنسى بان نائب امين المال فى المجلسالسابق حاتم عبد الغفار طلب منهالتوقيع على استلام لارتباطه التوقيع بتحويل المبالغ لحسابة الخاص وقرر المجلس استدعاء حاتم والمدير المالى عبد الحى عاقب لمعرفة الحقائق كامله وفق مستندات واضحه .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شمس الدين ينأى بمجلس أدارة الإتحاد السوداني في أزمة الكرة


نأى سكرتير إتحاد الكرة السوداني مجدي شمس الدين المحامي بمجلس الإتحاد السوداني واللجنة المنظمة عن أزمة الكرة السودانية، وشدد على أنهما لم يتسببا بها، لأن الأول لم يصدر في الشكاوى مثار الأزمة أي قرار، وأن اللجنة المنظمة قدمت كل الدعم القانوني والحجج التي تساند رؤيتها لقراراتها التي ترى أنها صحيحة في الشكاوى التي رفضتها لجنة الإستتئنافات.

معترفا في مؤتمر صحفي عقده بمقر الإتحاد الأحد بوجود مشكلة في الكرة السودانية لكن الإتحاد السوداني يتمسك بالقانون جوانب منها تخصه.

وشرح مجدي شمس الدين الحالة الي يمكن أن تؤول إليها وضعية النادي لإنسحابه من المباريات وقال: "في حالة الإنسحاب من المباراة الأولى يعتبر الفريق مهزوما، وأيضا كذلك في المباراة الثانية، وإذا ما إستمر تخلف الفريق ووصل عدد المباريات ثلاث يجمد نشاط الفريق ويحال أمره إلى مجلس إدارة إتحاد الكرة السوداني لإتخاذ ما يراه من عقوبات منصوص عليها في النظام الأساسي المادة 185".

وتابع: "كما أن البند "16-6" من لائحة بطولة الممتاز على أن أي نادي يرفض أو يتغيب عن آداء ثلاث مباريات في الدوري الممتاز دون عذر يجمد نشاطه حتى نهاية الموسم، ويرفع أمره إلى مجلس الإدارة الذي يجوز له ان يقرر هبوط النادي إلى الدرجة الأدنى أو شطبه وتسريح لاعبيه، ويبقى محاسبة النادي على هذا السلوك من إختصاص مجلس الإدارة".

وواصل سكرتير إتحاد الكرة السوداني: "تقول لائحة الدوري الممتاز لا يجوز لأي نادي الإنسحاب من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأي نادي يخالف هذا النص يحال إلى مجلس الإدارة".

وقال شمس الدين أن العقوبات التي اصدرتها اللجنة المنظمة بحق الهلال والأمل بسبب تخلفهما عن مباريات في الدوري الممتاز جاءت بناء على نص المادة "15-5" من لائحة بطولة الدوري الممتاز والتي تنص على أن اي نادي ينسحب أو يرفض آداء مباراة في الدوري الممتاز يعتبر مهزوما 0-2 وتفرض عليه غرامة مالية لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف جنيه".

مشيرا أن تلك الغرامات المالية إذا لم تدفع من قبل الأندية، فإن قرار اللجنة المنظمة أن يحرم التعاقدات في الفترة الصيفية وذلك منصوص عليه في القواعد العامة.

وقال مجدي شمس الدين أن اللجنة المنظمة أمّنت على إستمرار بطولة اللدوري الممتاز ومباراته الختامية كما هو محدد لها بين الهلال والمريخ يوم 20 نوفمبر الجاري بإستاد المريخ.

وشدد مجدي أن إتحاد الكرة السوداني يطبق لائحة الممتاز بحذافيرها، وقال أنه بالنسبة لهم فإن المباراة الختامية ببطولة الدوري الممتاز بين الهلال والمرييخ تعتبر قائمة، وإذا ما أصر الهلال على عدم حضور المباراة فهناك إجراءات وتدابير بديلة سستتخذ بواسطة اللجنة المنظمة لهذا النهائي حتى تكون هنالك مباراة إستعراضية مع نادي آخر ستقوم اللجنة المنظمة بتحديده لاحقا ولكن لن يتم ذلك إلا بعد دخول الحكم إلى أرض الملعب.

وأكد مجدي شمس الدين أن قرارات اللجنة المنظمة التي صدرت يوم الأحد حسب اللائحة، ليست قرارات نهائية، فمن حق الأندية المتضررة منها أن تستأنفها إلى لجنة الإستئنافات العليا, وحال أن هذه الآخيرة خالفت في قراراتها قرارات اللجنة المنظمة ستحترمها المنظمة وتلتزم بها.

وعاد مجدي شمس الدين بذاركته للوراء متحدثا عن رفض الللجنة المنظمة لشكوتتيي نادي المريخ ضد الأمل وهلال كادقلي وقال: "لقد قمت بعرض المستند الذي جاءنا من إتحاد القضارف المحلي حول لاعب الأمل عمر حسن الذي يقول بأن هذا اللاعب غير موقوف، وما ذكره إتحاد القضارف في مؤتمره الصحفي الأسبوع الماضي هو تأكيد لما ذهبت إليه اللجنة المنظمة، فنحن رفضنا الشكاوى، وأسسنا قرارنا على ما جاءنا من معلومات من إتحاد القضارف، فالمريخ في شكواه قال أن اللاعب عمر حسن موقوف".

وتابع: "فخاطبنا إتحاد القضارف وقال أن اللاعب غير موقوف فصدر قرارنا بناءا على ذلك، وقلت أن المريخ إذا كان متضررا فعليه اللجؤ إلى لجنة الإستئنافات التي اصدرت قرارا مخالفا برؤيية مخالفة، وتلك لم تكن رؤية اللجنة المنظمة ولكن كانت رؤية الإستئنافات والتي تعتبر قراراتها نهائية بموجب النظام الأساسي وقرارها ملزم للإتحاد".

وواصل: "لجنة الإسستئنافات مكونة من عناصر من خارج الإتحاد ووتعتبر لجنة عدلية وهذا موجود في كل العالم وقرارها يستأنف إلى المحكمة الرياضية الدولية بلوزان".

وقدم سكرتير الإتحاد السوداني تفاصيل حول قراراتهم بشأن شكوتي المريخ ضدد الأمل وهلال كادقلي اللذين رفضتهما لجنته، فقال:" بعد أن أصدرت الإستتئنافات قرارها والذي جاء مخالفا لقرار المنظمة قمنا في الإتحاد السوداني بتقديم طلبات فحص أوضحنا فيها بعض النقاط والجوانب القانونية ولكنها رفضت طلباتنا، كما قدمت الاندية طلباتت فحص ورفضت أيضا، وهذا هو النظام الكروي سمته التدرج، وقرارات الإستئنافات تعتبر ملزمة ومن الأولويات".

وتحدث مجدي عن شكل العلاقة بين إتحاد الكرة ولجانه المختلفة من جهة، ولجنة الإستئنافات من جهة أخرى وقال:" الإستئنافات لجنة يكونها الإتحاد السوداني, وبهذه المناسبة مجلس إتحاد الكرة السوداني ليس طرفا في هذه الازمة لأنه لم يتخذ أي قرار فيها، فالذي يدور الآن بين لجان منها المنظمة ويكون أعضاءها من داخل المنظومة الكروية بالسودان".

وتابع: "أما لجنة الإستئنافات فهي لجنة عدلية من خارج عضوية الإتحاد، فآداء تلك اللجان عرضة للتقييم من قبل مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني, وأما نهائية قرارات لجنة الإستئنافات تكون فقط فيما يختص بنتائج المباريات، فمجلس الإدارة مثلا لا يتدخل في قرار حول نتيجة مباراة صدر من الإستئنافات, لكن فيما عدا ذلك فإن موضوع اللاعبين الإثنين للأمل وهلال كادقلي مطروح أمام مجلس الإدارة".

وواصل: "آداء الإستئنافات مطروح أمام مجلس الإدارة، فالمجلس متابع وموجود في الساحة ولديه تقارير وإلمام فكل اللجان ترفع تقاريرها عنده, فيقوم بالتالي بتقوييمها فمتى ما وجد أن هناك خلل في آداء لجنة أو إرتكابها لأي أخطاء فإن مجلس الإدارة يقوم بحل تلك اللجنة أو إستبدالها ويملك حق تعديلها، وهذه أمور سنتركها لإجتماع مجلس الإدارة والذي قطعا سيكون له رأي سيعلن في حينه فتقييم الآداء أو الذي حدث من إختصاص مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني والذي لم يصدر حتى هذه اللحظة قرارات متعلقة بهذه القضايا".

وأردف: "بالمناسبة ما يحدث الآن لا يعني لإتحاد الكرة السوداني مشاكل، أو لديه أهداف، أو أجندة ضد نادي معين فنحن نحترم كيان الهلال جدا ولديه إسهامه في الحركة الرياضية السودانية لا ينكره أحد، ونادي الامل كيان كبير جدا ومثل السودان قاريا على ملعبه".

"والميرغني كان من المؤسسين للدرجة الممتازة، فهذه الأندية نحترمها ونحترم تاريخها لكن الإتحاد في السوداني هو جسم منتخب من الأندية المنتخبة والإتحادات المحلية، ولكن الإتحاد لديه نصوص وقوانين يطبقها، حتى القرارات التي صدرت لم تصدر من اللجنة المنظمة ولم تصدر من مجلس الإدارة، بل صدر من الإستئنافات التي تعتبر لجنة عدلية، لكن البعض يريد ولكن البعض يريد أن يخلق معركة بالإتحاد ويزج به في الصراعات بل أن البعض بات يقدم مقترحات مثل إلغاء بطولة الممتاز، فالبطولة مستمرة ولن تتوقف لأن الأغلبية مع إستمرار المنافسة، فنحن لسنا في حالة ولا في معركة".

وإستطرد: "حتى الجهد الذي بذلته لجنة المساعي الحميدة، دخلت به وأصبحت طرفا في الصراع، حيث عقدت مؤتمر صحفي ووأصبحت تتحدث، مثل الفراغ في الإتحاد، فالعمل التنفيذي في الإتحاد تغير منذ سنوات فبات يقوم به الأمين العام بكفاءة عالية بينما أنا موجود في كل إجتماعات اللجان وتكوينها, فلجنة المساعي الحميدة لم تقدم لا مبادرة أو رؤية او طرح للحل".

وأكمل: "فما طرح في هذا المؤتمر الصحفي من أسئلة لو تم تبيها كان يمكن أن تقود إلى حل, مثل طرح التعامل مع مجلس إدارة الإتحاد ورأيه, ورفع مذكرة قانونية إلى مجلس الإدارة فيما يختص بآداء لجنة الإستئنافات، إذا كنت متضرر من آداء لجنة الإستئنافات، فأنت رفع مذكرة إلى مجلس الإدارة، والذي صحيح أنه لا يمس نتائج المباريات لكن تخرج عنه رؤية قانونية، أو يكون له رأيه في ذلك العمل أو الآداء".

وفي إجابته على تقديم الأمل لطعن ضد لجنة الإستئنافات لدي المفوضية الرياضية قال مجدي أن رأي إتحاد الكرة السوداني واضح في هذا الجانب، وأن الإتحاد الدولي "فيفا" لن يكون مقبول لديه أي تدخل من لجان خارج الإتحاد السوداني.

وختم مجدي شمس الدين معترفا بأن هناك مشكلة في كرة القددم السودانية لكن إتحاد الكرة السوداني يتمسك بتطبيق القانون على ضؤ السرد والتفاصيل الذي قدمه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل… صدي.. مصادر
الخرطوم. امر ضبط واحضار
تفيد متابعات ورصد صدي الاخباريية ان امر ضبط واحضار في مواجهة الاعلامي الرشيد علي عمر وقادة التراس الهلال قد اصدر عطفا علي البيان الذي اصدره التراس الهلال الذي يقف خلفه اداري سابق بنادي الهلال والان بنادي هلال الابيض وبإيعاز من الرشيد علي عمر مغزاه استهداف قادة الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني وعدد من الاعلاميين علي خلفيية القرارات التي اصدرت في مواجهة نادي الهلال ونادي الامل اثر الازمة الكرويية التي تجري في السودان الان.
الساعات القادمة ستشهد حراكا كثيفا وشد وجذب نتيجة تلك العقوبات التي صدرت مساء امس من لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد العام السوداني لكرة القدمة. تابعونا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عـنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

• مازيمبي يهزم اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري ويُتوج بلقب دوري ابطال افريقيا
• اشبيلية يقلب الطاولة على ريال مدريد ويلحق به أول خسارة في الليغا
• برشلونة يغرق " غواصات فياريال " بثلاثية نظيفة في الليغا
• جريزمان ينقذ اتلتيكو مدريد من السقوط في فخ التعادل امام خيخون
• أتلتيك بلباو يهزم إسبانيول ويواصل صحوته في الليغا
• ارسنال وتوتنهام يكتفيان بالتعادل في ديربي شمال لندن
• مانشستر سيتي يتعثر بالتعادل امام أستون فيلا بالبريميرليج
• ليفربول يسقط للمرة الاولى بقيادة كلوب امام بالاس في البريميرليج
• ذئاب روما تفترس نسور لاتسيو في ديربي العاصمة الايطالية
• يوفنتوس يقلب الطولة على امبولي وباليرمو يتخطى كييفو في الكالتشيو
• فيورنتينا يزاحم انتر على صدارة الكالتشيو .. ونابولي يطيح بجنوى
• أيندهوفن يهزم أوتريخت وفينورد يتعادل مع اياكس في الدوري الهولندي
• فيردر بريمن يزيد من اوجاع اوجسبورج ويفوز عليه بثنائية
• ديلي الي لاعب توتنهام: شعرنا بخيبة الامل بعد التعادل مع أرسنال
• نيس يعيد مارسيليا لدوامة الخسائر في الدوري الفرنسي
• لاكازيت يقود ليون للفوز على سانت ايتيان وموناكو يسقط امام بوردو
• كلوب ينفي شائعات سحب شارة قيادة ليفربول من هندرسون
• الاتحاد الإنجليزي يطالب بتفسير تصريحات بلاتر حول مونديال 2018
• البرازيلي نيمار يغرد وحيدا في صدارة هدافي الليجا
• مدرب فياريال: نيمار من اللاعبين الحاسمين في الليغا
• نيمار: خلقنا الكثير من الفرص وانا سعيد بالهدفين
• راموس: اشبيلية قدم مباراة كبيرة والليجا لا زالت طويلة
• حمام الانف يعمق جراح قوافل قفصة في الدوري التونسي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :


◄ تصفيات كأس العالم 2018 و آسيا 2019 :

• فلسطين (-- : --) السعودية الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 6

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس الخليج العربي الإماراتي  - الأسبوع 5 :

• الامارات (-- : --) النصر الساعة: 15:45.. القناة: ابو ظبي الرياضية 

• الوحدة  (-- : --) الشباب الساعة: 18:30 .. القناة: ابو ظبي الرياضية

..................................................  .....

◄ البطولة الإحترافية إتصالات المغرب   - الأسبوع 6 :

• المغرب التطواني (-- : --) مولودية وجدة  الساعة: 21:00.. القناة: المغربية الرياضية 

========================================

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ دوري أبطال افريقيا - اياب النهائي :

• مازيمبي - الكونجو (2 : 0) إتحاد - الجزائر

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة - 

النهائي :

• مالي (0 : 2) نيجيريا

الثالث والرابع :

• بلجيكا (3 : 2) المكسيك

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 12 :

• أستون فيلا (0 : 0) مانشستر سيتي

• ليفربول (1 : 2) كريستال بالاس

• آرسنال (1 : 1) توتنهام هوتسبير

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الأسباني - الأسبوع 11 :

• برشلونة (3 : 0) فياريال

• أتلتيكو مدريد (1 : 0) سبورتينغ خيخون

• إشبيلية (3 : 2) ريال مدريد

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 12 :

• تورينو (0 : 1) إنتر ميلان

• روما (2 : 0) لاتسيو

• إمبولي (1 : 3) يوفنتوس

• نابولي (1 : 0 ) اودينيزي

• سامبدوريا (0 : 2) فيورنتينا

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الالماني - الأسبوع 12 :

• بوروسيا دورتموند (3 : 2) شالكه

• أوجسبورج (1 : 2) فيردر بريمن

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 13 :

• مارسيليا (0 : 1) نيس

• بوردو (3 : 1) موناكو

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 4 :

• اسوان (0 : 0) غزل المحلة 

• الانتاج الحربي (2 : 1) طلائع الجيش


========================================
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ إجتماع طارئ لمجلس إدارة الهلال اليوم

يعقد مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال اليوم إجتماع طارئ ومهم بمقر النادي بامدرمان ، وذلك بعد القرارات التي أصدرتها اللجنة المنظّمة للمسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني مساء امس ، ومن المنتظر ان يقف المجلس على التداعيات حول هذه القرارات وسيتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة في هذه القضية ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صــحــيــفة الــــزاويــــــة
.
✯ المريخ يجدد لأمير كمال .
✯ ونسي يكشف الأسرار في أخطر حوار .
✯ إنفراد الزاوية يشعل إجتماع اللجنة المنظمة.. معاقبة الهلال.. إيقاف الكاردينال.. والأمل يلعب السنترليق .
✯ أمير كمال يركل عرض الهلال ويجدد الولاء لثلاث سنوات .
✯ لجنة التسيير تتلقى شيكا بـ(600) ألف جنيه .
✯ إنفراد الزاوية يتسبب في ظهور (لوبي) في اللجنة المنظمة .
✯ ونسي: التجديد لأمير كمال إنجاز كبير والوالي دعم الصفقة بمليار .
✯ راجي يجدد تعاقده اليوم .
✯ الزاوية تواصل كشف الحقائق..
إستدعاء حاتم عبدالغفار والمدير المالي بخصوص مرتبات غارزيتو .
✯ آدم سوداكال مرشحاً فوق العادة للدخول لمجلس المريخ .
✯ يسافر الجزائر.. تونس منتصف نوفمبر.. ويلاقي منتخبيهما حبيا..
منتخبنا الشاب يكرر فوزه حبيا على نظيره المصري بهدفي النعسان وأمجد .
✯ كاريكا يصل السودان.. ويغلق هواتفه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ايقاف سيف مساوي اربعة مباريات افريقية

علمت كفرووتر ان الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القد وعبر لجنة الانضباط قد اوقف اللاعب سيف مساوي لاربعة مباريات في مسابقات الكاف المختلفة مع ناديه وذلك بسبب ما بدر منه تجاه حكم مباراة فريقه ضد الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم في اياب نصف النهائي داخل (مدخل اللاعبين والحكام) بملعب عمر حمادي حينما إتهم مساوي الحكم بالتساهل مع الفريق الجزائري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان

* بعد طول ترقب وانتظار، اكد امير المدافعين وافضل لاعب في هذا العام بين كل لاعبي الدوري السوداني، امير كمال ولاؤه للمريخ، لينهي حالة التوجس التي اصابت جمهور المريخ الفترة الماضية.
*وبنهاية هذا المسلسل الذي استغرق كل تفكير اعضاء لجنة التسيير، يعود الهدوء والاستقرار النسبي الي الديار المريخية.
* واليوم باذن الله يتم التجديد للقائد راجي عبد العاطي لفترة ثالثة وفقا لترتبات اللجنة الموقرة، وهو ما يعني انفراج في الموقف المالي وتدارك الموقف المتعثر.
* وقد اكدت خطوات الساعات الماضية ان تحركات المهندس ونسي ورفاقه قد بدأت تثمر، والمتوقع ان يمضي ملف التسجيلات بشكل جيد.
*والرأي عندي ان اعادة قيد النجوم القدامى يعني قطع نصف الطريق نحو التدعيم، ويكتمل النصف الثاني بعد الاضافات النوعية المطلوبة وهو ما يتوقف علي حسم ملف التدريب.
* ولنا ان نعرج هنا الي تصريحات الاخ عبد القادر همد الذي قال فيها ان هناك عدة شروط ستوضع امام غارزيتو للتجديد معه،فان قبل بها استمر وان لم يقبل غادر.
* والشروط التي اعلنها الاخ عبد القادر همد، كلها تشير الي خروج غارزيتو من القلعة الحمراء وفتح الباب امام قادم جديد ياتي بعده، الا اذا حدثت المعجزة وقبل غارزيتو بتلك الشروط وعلي راسها ابعاد ابنه انطونيو من قائمة الادارة الفنية.
* ومع حدوث تغير في مواقف المعارضين لاستمرار غارزيتو من بين اعضاء لجنة التسيير، نظرا للمرونة التي ابداها للجنة المفاوضه،نامل ان تكون هناك ايضا مرونة في الشروط التي توضع امام الفرنسي غارزيتو.
* وفي ظل الانفراج المالي، يتعين علي الاخ ونسي ورفاقه حسم امر غارزيتو لان ذلك يعني حسم ملف التسجيلات، وهو ما ظللنا ننادي به ونعتبره اساس العمل في هذا الملف.
* علي العموم نشد علي يد المهندس ونسي ورفاقه علي مجهوداتهم الكبيرة برغم حرج المرحلة التي قبلوا فيها التكليف القاسي، ومحاولاتهم العديدة لتجاوز كل الصعاب.
قرارات حفظ الهيبة
*افصحت اللجنة المنظمة عن مكنون قرارتها دون تاجيل او تسويف ، و اوقعت عقوبات صارمة بحق الفرق المنسحبه تفاوتت بين الغرامة المالية وخصم النقاط والايقافات .
* منح الهلال اخر فرصة للظهور في نهائي الدوري الممتاز، فان استمر ذات الوضع يجمد نشاطه ويحول الي مجلس ادارة الاتحاد لاتخاذ القرار الحاسم بشانه .
* وايضا تم اقصاء الهلال من المشاركة في كاس السودان العام القادم، لرفض ادارته الذهاب الي دنقلا، وهو قرار موفق وسيكون له مردوده الفني علي المنافسه.
* وغير تلك العقوبات ايضا كان هناك المزيد، وبرأينا فقد حفظت اللجنة المنظمة هيبة الاتحاد امام العابثين،ونأمل في المزيد من القرارات التي تحفظ الاحترام لاكبر مؤسسة منظمة لكرة القدم.
* وما نتمناه ان لا يمحي الحبر الذي كتبت به تلك العقوبات برجاءات وخطابات اعتذار تقدم العام القادم لنسخ هذه القرارات، لان تنفيذ القانون والاصرار عليه هو ما يقود لاحترام المؤسسات.
* يجب ان تنفذ تلك القرارات دون تردد، والاصرار عليها الا اذا تدخلت جهة قانونية اكبر وذات اختصاص والغت تلك العقوبات حينها يكون الامتثال للقانون واجب.
* ولنا ان نشير الي ان ايقافات الاداريين عادة ما تخترق وتتخذ كبطولات، وهو ما يستحق التشدد فيها، واعني ان تكون عقوبة الكاردينال حقيقة ولا تراجع عنها مطلقا.
* والتجارب علمتنا ان انزال العقوبات يكون سهلا حين اعلانها، وتكون صعبة وشاقه حين تنفيذها، وننتظر هذه المرة واقعا مختلفا تصان من خلاله هيبة القانون وتفرض فيه احترام المؤسسة المنوط بها تنظيم وتطوير النشاط.
في نقاط
* انتهي هاجس امير كمال، وننتظر حسم امر غارزيتو حتي تعود الاوضاع الي الهدوء.
* تباين وجهات النظر بين اعضاء اللجنة فيما يخص ملف التدريب طبيعي جدا والمطلوب الخروج بقرار يحسم الجدل.
* بعد ان كان هناك تعنت من قبل اعضاء اللجنة الموقرة ازاء التجديد مع غارزيتو الا ان هناك تحولات قد حدثت في المواقف!!!
* الشروط الموضوعة امام الفرنسي تعني صعوبه التفاوكم ض معه خاصة في الشق المالي.
*غارزيتو بلا عروض ولم يتقدم نحوه ناديا خاطبا وده لانه لو وجد عرضا جيدا لما تردد في حزم حقائب الرحيل
* علي هذا التوقع يجب ان يعمل تعمل اللجنة المكلفة بالتفاوض مع غارزيتو خاصة فيما يخص الشق
* الهلال لن يحضر الي المباراة المعلنة مع المريخ علي نهائي الدوري الممتاز
* ننتظر من مجلس ادارة الهلال المزيد من التعنت، مما يعني سريان العقوبات وتنفيذ ها بكل صرامة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم 
هل تصمد العقوبات؟

عاقبت اللجنة المنظمة فريق الهلال بخصم 6 نقاط من رصيده بسبب تخلفه عن اداء مباراتيه ضد كل من مريخ وهلال الفاشر وكذلك خصم 6 نقاط من الامل بعدما تخلف عن اداء مباراتيه المعادتين ضد المريخ فى امدرمان وعطبره ,, كذلك اعتبرت اللجنة المنظمة الهلال خاسرا امام المريخ فى نهائى كاس السودان بعد تخلفه عن اداء المباراة المذكورة فى مطلع الشهر الحالي باستاد دنقلا وحرمان الهلال من المشاركة فى كاس السودان العام القادم ,, ولم تقف عقوبات اللجنة المنظمة عند مسابقة الدورى الممتاز وانما امتدت لمعاقبة الفريقين ايضا الهلال والامل بحرمانهما من اللعب على ملعبيهما فى اول ثلاث مباريات فى الموسم الجديد ودفع غرامات مالية تصل الى 50 الف جنيه على كل نادى بسبب اقامة المهرجان الرياضى دون اذن من الاتحاد العام !! وكما كان متوقعا قررت اللجنة ايقاف رئيس الهلال اشرف الكادرينال عن نشاطه لمدة عامين داخليا وخارجيا بسبب تصريحاته التى اساء فيها لقادة الاتحاد العام اثناء فعاليات المهرجان الرياضى !!
لم يكن هناك اى خيار امام اللجنة المنظمة سوى اصدار هذه العقوبات حتى تقتص لنفسها وللقانون الذى انتهكه الهلال والامل والميرغنى بالانسحاب غير المبرر من بطولة الدورى الممتاز وكاس السودان وقد تضطر اللجنة الى اصدار عقوبات اكثر تشددا ضد الهلال اذا لم يلتزم باداء مباراته الاخيرة ضد المريخ فى ختام الدورى الممتاز وهى التى قد ترفع سقف العقوبات الى التجميد وبالتالي رفع الامر الى مجلس الادارة ليتخذ مايراه مناسبا حسب ماتنص عليه القواعد العامه فى مثل هذه المخالفات ,, ولكن يبقى السؤال الذى يفرض نفسه هل ستصمد هذه العقوبات الى مالانهاية وتصبح واقعا فى ترتيب الموسم الحالي ؟؟ وهل سيصمد رئيس الاتحاد العام الدكتور معتصم جعفر على موقفه الذى اعلنه وكرره اكثر من مرة خلال الساعات الماضية بان مسابقة الدورى الممتاز لن تتأثر بغياب اى نادى ؟
لاشك ان العقوبات التى اصدرتها اللجنة المنظمة تتناسب مع طبيعة وحجم المخالفات التى ارتكبها الهلال والامل بالانسحاب من مباريات معلنة من جانب الجهة المنظمة ولكن يبقي الواقع الماثل امامنا الان من جراء هذه الازمة ان الوسط الرياضى عموما يمر بمنعطف تاريخي ربما يكون نقطة تحول نحو التغيير والارتقاء بالمفاهيم فى ادارة كرة القدم من الصراعات والشخصنة الى حاكمية القانون واحترام الهيئات الرياضية او الانجراف نحو الفوضى والصراعات وعدم الاستقرار ,, كل الاحتمالات واردة وفى انتظار ماتسفر عنه الايام القادمة !
امير اول الغيث
اخيرا انتقلت لجنة التسيير المريخية من الاقوال والوعود الى الافعال بعد نجاحها فى التجديد والابقاء على ابرز عناصر الفريق امير كمال بعد مسلسل طويل من التكهنات والارهاصات التى اثارت الكثير من القلق والخوف وسط جماهير المريخ التى لم تصدق هذه الخطوة الا بعد نشر صور الامير وهو داخل مكاتب الاتحاد العام برفقة مسؤولي لجنة التسيير ,, وهى خطوة تمثل اول الغيث بالنسبة للمريخ فى ( الميركاتو الشتوى ) الحالي نتمنى ان يعقبها خطوات اخرى تبث الطمأنينة فى قلوب الجماهير التى تنتظر ان تسمع خبرا سعيدا يخرج صفقة كوفي من عنق الزجاجة ليبقى موسما اخر فى الكشف الاحمر ,, نتمنى ذلك !
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازمبى الكنغولى بطلا لدورى ابطال افريقيا 2015

انتهت المباراة النهائية قبل قليل فى لوممباشى الكنغولية بفوز مازمبى الكنغولى على اتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى بهدفين نظيفين سجلها المهاجم سماتا فى الدقيقة 75" من ركلة جزاء و المحترف الافوارى روجر اسالى فى الدقيقة 94" من تمريرة سماتا بعد انفراد كامل بالمرمى فى الوقت الذى كان فيه جل لاعبى الاتحاد متقدمين للبحث عن تسجيل هدف.
اذن مازمبى الكنغولى ينهى السباق الافريقى و يتوج بطلا لبطولة الاندية الافريقية الابطال بعد سباق مثير و ممتع و خاصة فى مرحلة دور ال8 و المربع الذهبى و المرحلة النهائية.
كان مازمبى الكنغولى قد تأهل متصدرا لمجموعته الاولى مرفوقا بالهلال السودانى و كان قد ادى مباريات قوية و انتصر على كل من سموحة ذهابا و ايابا و انتصر كذلك على المغرب التطوانى المغربى فى لوممباشى و تعادل معه فى المغرب و خسر مباراة وحيدة فى دور ال8 من الهلال السودانى فى امدرمان و كان قد تعادل معه فى لوممباشى .. و بعد ذلك تأهل للمربع الذهبى متصدرا لمجموعته و مرفوقا بالهلال السودانى ..
اما الطرف الاخر الاتحاد الجزائرى كان قد ادى مباريات قوية و مثيرة و فاز فيها جميعا ذهابا و ايابا ما عدا خسارة وحيدة من المريخ السودانى فى امدرمان و بعدها تصدر مجموعته و تأهل للمربع الذهبى مرفوقا بالمريخ السودانى ..
استطاع مازمبى الكنغولى اقصاء الفريق السودانى مريخ امدرمان بعد الخسارة فى امدرمان و الانتصار فى لوممباشى و تأهل للمباراة النهائية بفارق الاهداف .. اما الاتحاد الجزائرى كان قد انتصر على هلال امدرمان فى امدرمان و تعادل معه فى بلوغين العاصمة و تأهلللمباراة النهائية ..
فى المرحلة النهائية كان قد انتصر تبى مازيمبى الكنغولى على اتحاد الجزائر ذهابا فى بلوغين و ايابا اليوم فى لوممباشى و عليه توج بطلا لبطولة الاندية الافريقية الابطال 2015
* الجدير بالذكر ان الفريق الكنغولى كان الفريق الوحيد فى دورال8 الى جانب 7 اندية عربية اخرى. توج مازمبى باللقب الخامس له كما توج ايضا مهاجمه سماتا هدافا للبطولة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير 
علاما الغضب يا مريخاب؟


* صب المريخاب جام غضبهم على الحكومة ورئيس لجنة التسيير أسامة ونسي لغياب الدعم الحكومي عن المريخ عقب تكليف لجنة التسيير لإدارة شأن المريخ.
* أهل الرياضة الذين ظلوا يتباهون بأهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية لم يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجاً من الارتماء في احضان السلطة، وطالما أن ذلك كان خيارهم فعليهم أن يرضوا بحكم الحاكم.
* تكليف لجنة التسيير جاء وفق رؤية الحكومة وبعد أن هرب المريخاب عن إدارة ناديهم ولفظوه.
* طلبوا الدعم للمريخ أسوة بدعم الهلال فلماذا لا يتحدث الصحفيون عن دعم مشروعات تنموية أكثر حيوية واهمية من كرة القدم.
* في الارياف، والمدن الريفية صنوفاً من المعاناة في قطاعات الصحة والتعليم لا تجد الحد الادنى من مقومات البقاء.
* آلاف من التلاميذ مشرّدون، ويعانون من ضعف العملية التعليمية سوى لنقص في كوادر الاساتذة، أو الكتاب المدرسي، أو إنعدام البيئة المدرسية الصالحة، والمتمثلة في فصول دراسية تقيهم من حر الشمس، وزمهرير الشتاء.
* ويعاني المرضى في القرى من صعوبة التنقل الى اماكن العلاج والتي في الغالب تتمركز في قرية واحدة او مدينة حولها بعض القرى.
* حتى مكان العلاج يفتقر لأبسط المقومات ويوجد في الغالب طبيب واحد يقوم بكل شئ من كشف طبي وطعن وفحص وتوليد.
* قبل عام زرت قرية اسمها ام عضا تقع جنوب غرب كوستي على بعد كيلومترات قليلة من المدينة وجدت مكاناً مشيّداً من جالوص، ومظلات يسمى مجازاً (مدرسة).
* وأثناء وقوفي على حال هذه المدرسة إكتشفت انني أقف تحت أحد الفصول وكان عبارة عن مظلة مفتوحة الجوانب بعد أن نبهني إلى ذلك أحد مواطني القرية.
* وقبل شهور زرت قرية أم ضمير شمال تندلتي وجدت ان حلمهم فقط تشييد مظلة زنك لا تتجاوز تكلفتها الخمسة ملايين حتى ينتظر فيها المرضى والمرافقين بدل الانتظار في حر الشمس وظل المباني.
* وفي مركز ام ضمير هذا يتداوى سكان أكثر من خمسين قرية!!.
* وهذا غيض من فيض وما عليك إلا زيارة أماكن أخرى في جنوب الجزيرة (المناقل) ونهر النيل وريفي كسلا وسنار والنيل الازرق لتجد من أمرنا عجباً.
* فلماذا تسقط مثل هذه المشاهد من ذاكرة الرياضيين عندما يتعلق الامر بالمريخ والهلال؟.
* ولماذا لا يرغب المريخاب في تولي شأن ناديهم؟.
* ليعلم المريخاب ان بقاء ونسي على رأس الجهاز الاداري ليس في صالح المريخ لا لضعفه وقلة حيلته وانما لأنه جاء كمسكّن، وعلاج لحظي لن يدوم.
* على المريخاب ان ينشغلوا بأمر المجلس المنتخب الذي يملك الرؤية، والبرنامج.
* ونسي موظف جاء لينفّذ برنامج محدد ولن تكون لديه رؤية مستقبلية لإدارة النادي وسيعمل وفق توجيهات الإعلام، والجماهير.
* رشحنا مازيمبي الكنغولي للفوز بابطال افريقيا لأنه الفريق الوحيد الذي يحمل ملامح البطل، وقلنا أنه الفريق الذي يظهر في اللفات الأخيرة وقد كان عندما جدد امس فوزه على اتحاد الجزائر بهدفين دون مقابل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يصرف النظر عن إستمرار ايمن سعيد

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
برز إتجاه داخل اروقة نادي المريخ بصرف النظر عن إستمرارية اللاعب ايمن سعيد حتى نهاية عقده مع فريق الكرة في منتصف الموسم المقبل وذلك وفقا للتقرير الفني الذي طالب بضم لاعب صغير في السن بدلا عنه وكان المصري قد غادر الخرطوم سرا دون اخطار المريخ ومجلس بسفره وهو ما سبب حرجا لادارة النادي مع الجماهير .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الهلال تنظم مسيرة احتجاج لمكاتب الاتحاد العام

اعلنت جماهير الهلال عن تنظيم مسيرة احتجاج امام مكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالخرطوم (2) للتنديد بقرارات لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد العام والقرارات التي اصدرتها في حق الهلال ورئيسه الكاردينال باعتبار الفريق خاسرا في مباراتيه التي غاب عنهما وايقاف الكاردينال عامين عن مزاولة نشاطه داخليا وخارجيا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
الشطب في المريخ

لعله قد تبين تماماً للناس من الذي ينبغي له ان يغادر الكشوفات مع الشكر والتقدير.
فحتى عندما كان هناك استقراراً في المريخ والأموال تدفع والأمور مسستتبة كان المريخ ينزف نقاطاً بفعل تواضع لاعبين لا ذنب لهم الا أن مدرباً سابقاً للمريخ قد أتى بهم فما خذلوا رأي الناس فيه.
* لا أدري لماذا يعتريني احساس بأن لجنة الجودية هي لجنة تسيير المريخ.
*قام الرجل خطيبا في الناس في مسجد البصرة: أيها الناس ان الحجاج كان طاغية ولقد قتل الأبرياء وأتى الموبقات فادعوا الله ان يدخله النار.. اللهم أدخله جهنم فصاح كل من بالمسجد آمين.. جلس ذات الرجل ثم نهض وخطب فيهم: أيها الناس ان الفتح الاسلامي قد بلغ في عهد الحجاج ما بلغ فادعوا الله ان يدخله الجنة فصاح الكل :آمين.. بعض الآراء حول غارزيتو كذلك.
*يقال ان التفافا حول القانون سيحدث وسيربت على رأس الهلال بالاعتذار ويغنون له رائعة زيدان:
أغلطوا انتوا يا أحباب
نجيكم نحن بالاعذار
يمكن ان يهبط الأمل ولكن الهلال لا…
*لو كان هناك تطبيقاً حقيقاً للقانون فان الهلال سيواجه بري قريباً في مباراة الماضي العريق.
وهناك يمكن للهلال ان يعادل مرات فوز المريخ بدوري الخرطوم .. عسى يا دماعة ان تكرهوا شيئاً وهو خير لكم.
*والمنتخب في كريمة لعله يجد كرما من أهلها فينظرون اليه على أساس انه يلعب للسودان لا لجماعة ولا لكيان كما كتب الدكتور عمر صادقاً وروج الدكتور السماني لحاجة في نفس يعقوب قضاها.
الفرق ما بين دكتوراة عمر ويوسف كالفرق ما بين مانديلا وكأس البلدية.
*زعم معتصم محمود (كاردينالي) ان الأهلة قد احترموا الرموز بغض النظرعن ألوانهم.. اليس من أصبح رئيساً للهلال رمزاً.. سبدرات شتم في ثاني يوم لما قال ان الحاكمية للقانون.
*نرضى بأن يأتي السيد اليسع رئيساً للجنة التسيير ان كان يستطيع التيسير لأجل ان ينال المريخ حظه من دعم الدولة أسوة بغيره.. لو كان الوالي يحلب لبن الدعم للمريخ من اثداء بقرة الدولة لما ترك ذلك.. لكنه كان رجلاً كريماً ومحباً.
*أمس نفى علاء الدين تمرده وخلافه مع مدربه.. ووضح تماما ان الفراغ الاداري رغم وجود لجنة التسيير هو سبب الفوضى التي بدت وأدت الى خسارة المريخ في المناقل بثلاثية حارقة.
*ظن حداثة انه قد هزم المريخ الحقيقي فأراد ان يرد ديناً عليه لمحسن سيد.. التقول أهلي مدني سيشارك في الكونفدرالية.
* يبدو ان الهلال مصمم على العودة السريعة للممتاز الموسم بعد القادم وذلك لارهاصات تعاقده مع نجوم من العيار الثقيل كما تكتب صحفه.. أخشى ان يقع الهلال في التمهيدي مع فريق من الدمازين او دنقلا فلا يذهب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
ضوابط النجاح ولائحة الانضباط ..!!

×جلست اللجنة المكلفة من قبل لجنة التسيير بقيادة العميد حقوقي عامر والصادق الحاج علي وأسامة الشاذلي والطاهر هواري مع الفرنسي غارزيتو بغية دراسة الوضع الفني وتقيم أمر التجديد له من عدمه، ووضح من حديث اللجنة أنها لا تدري أين المصلحة وأين الخلل وربما تكون قراراتها أمتداد لقرارات المجلس السابق.

×أولاً يجب الإشارة إلى أن اللجنة ليست لها علاقة بكرة القدم حتى نقبل تقيمها وضع المدير الفني من الأساس، وحال قبلنا جدلاً بتقييمها الوضع سنقبل التقييم المالي فقط دون التدخل منهم في الشأن الفني الذي يفوقهم فيه المدرب بمراحل من حيث الخبرة والجهد والقرب من اللاعبين.

×اتهمت اللجنة المذكورة المدرب غارزيتو بمحاربة اللاعبين خلال الحديث المنشور بصحيفة الزاوية، وكان رد الفرنسي منطقياً حين قال : ‘‘ليست لدي مشاكل شخصية مع لاعب، أنا مدرب محترف أرغب في النجاح ، ولدي ضوابط تحقق ذلك، واللاعب الذي يحترم هذه الضوابط يقدم أفضل المستويات، ومن لا يحترمها في بعض المرات أقوم بإبعاده وفي بعض الأحيان أصدر عقوبات وليست لي مشكلة شخصية مع اللاعب فقط هنالك ضوابط يجب أن يحترمها’’ انتهى.

×وهنا يجب أن نعود بالذاكرة لفترة ما قبل المدرب غارزيتو ، لنتحدث عن تفعيل لائحة الانضباط بنادي المريخ، النادي المتواجد ضمن الأربعة الكبار في القارة لأول مرة في تأريخه بفضل المدرب الفرنسي، سنجد أن المدرب المصري حسام البدري سبق له التحدث عن تغيب لائحة الانضباط والمدرب الألماني كروجر ذهب معه في ذات الاتجاه وكذلك ريكاردو ، إذن أين الخلل؟.. هل يتمثل في المدربين أصحاب الشخصية القوية والانضباط والتخطيط في العمل، أم يتمثل في النادي الذي لا توجد به لائحة انضباط من الأساس لتوضح علاقة اللاعبين به، ومدى العقوبات التي تقع عليهم في حال الإخلال ببنود العمل.

×وحال قبلنا جدلاً بأن الرجل عنيد في عمله ويكره اللاعبين، فلماذا يكرههم هل تربطه بهم صلة قرابة، هل ينتمي معهم إلى قبيلتي داحس والغبراء، وهل يوجد مدرب في العالم يكره اللاعبين لله فقط دون أي سابق مشكلة أو تقصير منهم في العمل؟وهل يوجد إداري فالعالم يجلب المدرب لتطوير مستويات اللاعبين ولا يقبل بمعاقبة القصرين منهم؟

×وهل يوجد رجل عاقل يرفض الانضباط في العمل وأبعاد المتخاذلين عن عمله وهنا نرسل رسالة إلى لجنة التسيير بقيادة ونسي، بطرح السؤال الأتي: في حال أخل أحد الموظفين ببنود العمل في أعمالكم ومؤسساتكم وشركاتكم الخاصة، ما هو رد الفعل الذي تتبنوه هل يتم تجديد عقد ذلك الموظف أم ترقيته لمرتبة أرفع، وما مدى الضرر الذي يقع على المؤسسة جراء ذلك الخلل؟!وهل يشبه ذلك الوضع تعدي اللاعبين على قرارات الجهاز الفني بغض النظر عن كونه فرنسي أو بلجيكي؟!

سيناريوهات مضحكة..!!

×ظل الإعلام المحسوب على الرئيس السابق يحارب تواجد المدرب الفرنسي ذلك بأخذ الجانب المظلم من تصريحات الرجل وتجاهل الدوافع والأسباب المنطقية لذلك الحديث ومناقشتها ومن ثم تقديمها للعامة، عوضاً عن تغيب المهنية عن العمل، فمثلاً عندما تحدث غارزيتو عن عدم التجديد لكوفي كان ذلك من ضمن حديثه للجنة المكلفة عندما قال: ‘‘أنه لا يسمح للجنة بالتجديد لكوفي أو غيره .. فالتعاقد مع اللاعبين أمر يعود للمدرب فقط ولن يقبل بتدخل أحد في الشأن الفني’’وذلك حق من حقوقه، تعدت عليه اللجنة التي فاوضت عدد من اللاعبين المحليين دون الرجوع للكرسي الفني.

×أيضاً سبق للإعلام أن قال بأن الفرنسي يريد التخلص من أوكرا وكوفي خلال فترة التسجيلات التكميلية، ولم يذكر أحد بان الرجل دخل في جدال مع المجلس حول أحقية توزيع اللاعبين داخل الملعب، فالغاني كوفي ومواطنه وأكرا وراجي وأيمن سعيد ومصعب ورمضان، لديهم قدرة على المشاركة في وسط الملعب، وحال كان المريخ يحتاج للاعب فالحوجة تتمثل في الهجوم والرجل أراد التعاقد مع التشادي إيزكال، وأراد التعاقد مع ألياسو لإيجاد بديل للمتقدم في السن علاء يوسف حتى يدعم غيابه حال حدث، كما أراد التعاقد مع صانع لعب تمثل في الإفواري ديديه، ليدعم موقف الوسط المتقدم بلاعب خبير في التمرير، بينما أراد المجلس الإبقاء على المحترفين الحاليين لعدم المال أو لعدم الرغبة في المشورة الفنية، فتم جلب سيلا المصاب بدلاً عن إلياسو المتهم بالإصابة.

×حتى العاجي ديديه صانع اللعب روج الإعلام الرئاسي بأنه مهاجم رأس حربة هداف، حتى يقع في مشكلة مع الجمهور وذلك ما حدث بالضبط، فمحاربة المدرب بالترويج لمثل هذه الأحداث، تخدم السماسرة وتخدم الرئيس الذي يريد السمع والطاعة من الجميع بما فيهم الجهاز الفني.

×الحديث أعلاه يوضح أن الفرنسي لديه ضوابط تدعم النجاح مع الفرق التي يدربها بغض النظر عن كونها (مريخ، هلال، أو مازيمبي)، ولا يعادي اللاعبين لمجرد العداء والسلام، فالتجديد لكوفي أوكرا يعني عدم وجود خانات للجدد وعدم وجود خانات للجدد يعني عدم التوزيع المتوازن للاعبين بحسب المركز وخطة اللعب لدى المدير الفني.

×أيضاً سبق للفرنسي أن وقف مع الإدارة إبان أزمة المالي ترواري فقبل بالجلوس مع المهاجم المستهتر الغير منضبط لأجل عيون الإدارة التي لا ترغب في دفع متبقي استحقاقات تراوري، فجلس الفرنسي ينتظر مقدم اللاعب للاعتذار والمعاودة للتدريبات والمشاركة مع الزملاء بصورة طبيعية، ولكن لأن الطبع يغلب التطبع خذل المالي مساندوه وأثبت أن الفرنسي على حق بعد أن هرب إلى بلاده ضاحكاً مستبشراً من جهل المريخ الإداري.

في القائم

×خلال حديثه لصحيفة الصدى عدد الأمس قال الفرنسي أنه لا يرغب في التجديد لكوفي..!!

×خلال حديثه لصحفية الزاوية عدد الأمس قال الفرنسي أنه يعترض على التجديد لكوفي..!!

×خلال حديثه لصحفية الزعيم عدد الأمس قال الفرنسي أنه يفضل التجديد لكوفي كما أنصفه خلال الحديث وقال أن الغاني مجتهد ولاعب جيد..!!

×جمهور المريخ طرح سؤالاً منطقياً بعد أن طالع الصحف.. هل يوجد أكثر من غارزيتو في السودان؟! بالتأكيد الإجابة لا تحتاج استخدام علبة الهندسة..!!

×الفرنسي أعترض على خطوة لجنة التسيير حول التجديد والتعاقد مع اللاعبين (كوفي أو غيره) دون الرجوع له، وذلك من صميم أختصاصه، إلاّ أن الإعلام أخذ المقولة على طريقة ولا تقربوا الصلاة لشيء في نفس يعقوب..!!

×ذات الأمر ينطبق على مشكلة الفرنسي مع اللاعبين الباشا وبلة فالباشا قال بأن هنالك وشاية أبعدت بينه والمدرب الذي كان يستشيره في كل صغيرة وكبيرة لأنه القائد.

×ما يعني بأن الحرب على المدرب مفتعلة والسبب واضح هو عدم رغبة الرئيس في بقاء مدرب لا يسمع الكلام، وذلك الأمر تكرر مع البدري، كروجر، ريكاردو، غارزيتو والقائمة ستطول..!!

×بعضهم يقول بأن الفرنسي دمر المريخ .. وكأنما الرجل قد استلم تدريب المريخ والأحمر عائد من كأس العالم للأندية..!!

×بعض الجمهور المريخي عاد لمشاهدة المريخ بعد غيبة بسبب تميز مريخ غارزيتو عن مريخ السنوات الماضية بالروح والجماعية واللعب الجميل ..!!

شبك خارجي

# معالجة الموجود خير من انتظار المفقود..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيثم الرشيد لاعب اشبال المريخ السابق يدعم فرق المريخ السنية

كابتن هيثم الرشيد .. الاشبال .. لاعب المريخ ونجم اشباله الموهوب السابق قدم هدية كبيرة وقيمة للفرق السنية بالمريخ .. عبارة عن اشنطة ادوية كاملة ..

وقد قام بتسليمها في التمرين الذي اقيم عصر الأمس للاستاذ طارق المعتصم .. مع بقية اعضاء الجهاز الفني المكون من البلغاري وعادل امين ومحمد ابراهيم وجندي نميري وهيثم الطيب والمعد البدني محمد نجيب .. ومجدي ابراهيم مدير الكرة .

وقد شكر رئيس القطاع طارق المعتصم اللاعب هيثم الرشيد .. وقال هيثم ماقدمته واجب علينا كقدامي لاعبين وقبل ذلك كمريخاب .. واكد وقفتهم كقدامي لاعبين مع الفرق السنية التي تمثل مستقبل المريخ ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ‬ يعود للتسجيلات بالقائد

قررت لجنة تسيير المريخ العودة من جديد الي مكاتب الاتحاد العام اليوم للتجديد لقائد الفريق راجي عبد العاطي بعد اكمل الطرفان الاتفاق النهائي علي التوقيع .. وكان المريخ دشن تسجيلاته يوم امس باعادة مدافعه امير كمال لقيده من جديد مع المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجاكومي : الهلال إذا كان يريد الانسحاب فليقم بتسليم الخطاب القانوني الذي نص عليه الفيفا فقط ...لقد شرحنا للجميع كيفية أن تتم هذه المعاملة الإدارية البسيطة ..ولكن الهلال قام بخداع جمهوره لشرا الوقت فقط وقدم خطابه بطريقة مغلوطة لأنه يعلم أن القانون لا يقر بها ..ونحن وضحنا ونوضح إذا أراد الهلال الانسحاب من الدوري عليه فقط أن يقوم بتسليم الخطاب بالطريقة السليمة والقانونية فقط أما ما دون ذلك هي جعجعة جوفا وكلام فاضي .
في اجتماع الامس رفضنا إي لجو للجودية وقمنا بتنفيذ القانون كما يجب .
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

الهبوط يهدد الأمل حال انسحابه عن مباراتي السنترليق أمام النيل شندي



جاءت قرارات اللجنة المنظمة مرضية لصالح الأمل عطبرة اذا أراد الاستمرار في بطولة الدوري الممتاز والتراجع عن قرار الانسحاب بخوض مباراتي السنترليق أمام النيل شندي حتى يحافظ على وجوده ضمن أندية الدوري الممتاز وقال مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير اتحاد الكرة إن الأمل اذا مضى قدماً في انسحابه ولم يؤدي مباراتي السنترليق أمام النيل شندي فسيهبط مباشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز مع صعود النيل حسب اللائحة غير أن مجدي عاد وأشار إلى أن قرارات اللجنة المنظمة ليست نهائية ومن حق الأندية المتضررة أن تلجأ للطعن في تلك القرارات إلى لجنة الاستئنافات العليا وقرارها سيكون محل احترام من قبل اللجنة المنظمة واتحاد الكرة مبيناً أن نص اللائحة يعطي اللجنة المنظمة حق أن توقّع عقوبة الحرمان من المشاركة في بطولة كأس السودان الموسم المقبل مع غرامة مالية بحق الهلال نظراً لانسحابه من نهائي كأس السودان.




يعنى يا مجدى بكلامك ده الجماعة يرجعوا للاستئنافات وهى بدورها تلغى القرارات ويا دار ما دخلك شر ..... والموسم يستمر حتى السنة الجديده
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
أوكرا ممنوع الإقتراب‏

□ إنقسمت الأصوات الحمراء حول موهبة اللاعب الغاني (اوغستين اوكرا) وبات البعض يتحدث عن صحة قرارات المدير الفني الفرنسي غارزيتو في عدم الإعتماد على اللاعب الغاني الشاب خصوصاً بعد بوادر الخلاف التي طالت العلاقة بينهما خلال الفترة الماضية.

□ بينما يرى البعض الآخر أن الغاني الشاب مازال أمامه المزيد من الوقت لتقديم نفسه بقوة خلال الموسم القادم وأن الحديث مازال مبكراً عن تقييم الموهبة الغانية خصوصاً في ظل عدم الإعتماد عليه بصورة أساسية في عدد ليس بالقليل من المباريات.

□ شخصياً أتفق مع الرأي الثاني ومن وجهة نظر شخصية أجد أن الجوهرة الغانية لم تتفجّر طاقاته بعد في الفرقة الحمراء وأي محاولة للإستغناء عنه ستعتبر جريمة لا تغتفر في حق هذا النادي.

□ اوكرا لاعب صغير في السن (22 عام) واستمراريته مع المريخ تمنحه فرصة جديدة لإثبات الذات وتفتح باب (تسويقه) للأندية الكبرى بملايين الدولارات متى ما أجادت الإدارة الفنية توظيفه وفطنت لقدراته والمركز الذي يجيده.

□ تعاقد المريخ مع الغاني وهو عائد من اصابة كبيرة دفعت الفريق السويدي لإعادته لفريقه السابق (جمعية بيشوم).

□ في الرابع من أكتوبر (2015) توجت (sports writers association of Ghana) جمعية الكتاب الرياضيين الغانية اللاعب (اوكرا) كأفضل لاعب في الدوري الغاني للعام (2014) رغم أنه غادر المنافسة والتحق بنادي المريخ السوداني.

□ الإختيار المذكور لم يأت من فراغ وإنما جاء كنتاج طبيعي لتألّق اللاعب مع فريقه (بيشوم) خلال الموسم المذكور ونيله لقب (هداف بطولة الدوري) برصيد (16) هدف أعان بها فريقه بالحصول على المرتبة (الخامسة) في الموسم المعني.

□ هداف الدوري الغاني، أفضل لاعب في الدوري الغاني، أفضل لاعب من قبل جمعية الكتاب الرياضيين الغانية، لاعب طرق أبواب الإحتراف الأوروبي بعيون (كشيفي القارة العجوز) وليس منظراتية الزمن الأغبر.

□ بمشاركات محدودة جداً على صعيد البطولة الأفريقية حسم اوكرا مباراة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في أمدرمان في وقت ضغط فيه السطايفه على مرمى المريخ وكانوا قاب قوسين أو أدنى من ادراك التعادل لولا رصاصة الرحمة التي اطلقها الغاني.

□ وبعدد شحيح جداً من التواجد الرسمي على الصعيد المحلي أحرز اوكرا (9) أهداف مع المريخ في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكلها أرقام تدعم موقف الغاني رغم سعي البعض للتقليل من موهبته ومحاولة توجيه الرأي الإداري بضرورة الإستغناء عن (الموهبة الغانية).

□ لاعب بدأ موسمه مع المريخ وهو عائد من إصابة مؤثرة ومن الطبيعي أن يصطدم بجوانب نفسية في بدايات مشواره ولكن ما ليس منطقي هو التقليل من موهبته والسعي لمغادرته.

□ أما الحديث عن الإنضباط من عدمه فهو أمر يفترض أن لا يخصص للغاني فقط بل لجميع لاعبي المريخ خصوصاً أن المدير الفني قد اشتكى من الأمر المذكور خلال عدد من المعسكرات وأولها معسكر مصر !!

□ أوكرا موهبة تحتاج (لتوظيف صحيح) وإتاحة الفرصة له للمشاركة كلاعب أساسي وليس الأسر على مقاعد البدلاء على طريقة أنصاف المواهب الذين يمتلئ بهم كشف الأحمر.

□ لو تذكرون في العام (2004) تعاقد المريخ مع لاعب صغير في السن وهو الزامبي (زكريا سيموكندا) (21 عام) وقتها ووصفه الجميع (بالماسورة) يومها ولم يلعب للأحمر سوى موسم واحد وغادر بنهاية موسم (2004).

□ لم يصبر المريخ على اللاعب الصغير في السن يومها لأن سياسته مبنية على (التخطيط اللحظي) وليس (الفكر الاستراتيجي).

□ زكريا هذا تألق في مع الجيش السوري والفيصلي الأردني وعدد من الفرق بعد المريخ فلاعب بذلك المعدّل العمري كان يحتاج لثلاثة مواسم على أقل تقدير لصقل موهبته وتقوية عوده وليس مطالبته باداء دور (سوبر مان) لفريق كان حديثاً في كل شئ.

A□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: حافظوا على اوكرا واتركوا التشنج.
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*بصراحة  اوكرا  حرااااام يتعرض لكل  هذه الاهانات

بكرة  نندم  عليهو  واصلا نحن ما شاطرين الا في الندم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*# ﺛﻘﺎﻓﺔ _ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ :
ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﻋﺪﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ

ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ 76 :
ﺃ ) ﺃﻱ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺭﻓﺾ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﺔ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺃﻭ ﻏﺎﺏ ﺃﻭ ﺗﺄﺧﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻟﻠﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻲ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻋﺬﺭ ﻣﻘﺒﻮﻝ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﻬﺰﻭﻣﺎ ( ﺻﻔﺮ 2/) ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺍﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻻ ﺗﻘﻞ ﻋﻦ ( 2000) ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻰ) ﻭ ﻳﺠﻮﺯ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﺺ ﺍﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﺃﻱ ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ
ﺏ) .1ﺃﻱ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﺃﻭ ﻳﺘﻐﻴﺐ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻰ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻋﺰﺭ ﻣﻘﺒﻮﻝ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﻬﺰﻭﻣﺎً 0/2 ﻭﻳﺠﻮﺯ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻏﺮﺍﻣﺔ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
ﺏ) .2 ﺃﻣﺎ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺭﻓﺾ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﺃﻭ ﺗﻐﻴﺐ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻋﺰﺭ ﻣﻘﺒﻮﻝ ﻳﺠﻤﺪ ﻧﺸﺎﻃﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻓﻲ 30/11 ﻭﻳﻬﺒﻂ ﻟﻠﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻻﺩﻧﻰ ﻭﺃﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ ﻳﺠﻤﺪ ﻧﺸﺎﻃﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻓﻰ 30/11 ﻭﻳﺸﻄﺐ ﻭﻳﻠﻐﻰ ﺇﻧﺘﺴﺎﺑﻪ ﻭﻳﺴﺮﺡ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻭﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﺣﻮﺍﻝ ﺗﻠﻐﻰ ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
ﺏ) .3 ﺃﻱ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺃﻭ ﻳﺘﻐﻴﺐ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺃﻭ ﻳﺘﺄﺧﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻟﻠﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻋﺬﺭ ﻣﻘﺒﻮﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﻬﺰﻭﻣﺎً ( 0/2) ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺍﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻻﺗﻘﻞ ﻋﻦ 200 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ( ﻣﺎﺋﺘﻲ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ) ﻭﻳﺠﻮﺯ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﺺ ﺇﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﺃﻱ ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻭﺃﺫﺍ ﺛﺒﺖ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺨﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﻭ ﺭﻓﻀﻪ ﺃﻭ ﺗﺄﺧﺮﻩ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﻢ ﺑﻘﺼﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺎﻳﻞ ﺃﻭ ﻻﻥ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻻﺗﺄﺛﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻮﻗﻔﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻳﺤﻖ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﺺ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺀ ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻭﺗﺠﻤﻴﺪ ﻧﺸﺎﻃﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻭﻫﺒﻮﻃﻪ ﻟﻠﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻻﺩﻧﻰ مباﺷﺮﺓً ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﺎً ﻫﺒﻂ ﻟﻠﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻻﺩﻧﻰ ﻳﺤﻖ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﺺ ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺑﻬﺒﻮﻃﻪ ﻟﻠﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻻﺩﻧﻰ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓً
ﺝ) ﺃﻣﺎ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺪﻕ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻭ ﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺳﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ :
/1 ﺗﺠﻤﻴﺪ ﻧﺸﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺴﻰ ﻭﻳﺠﻮﺯ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺮﺭ ﻫﺒﻮﻃﻪ ﻟﻠﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻷﺩﻧﻰ ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻰ ﺑﺘﺠﻤﺪ ﻧﺸﺎﻃﻪ ﻭﻓﻲ 30 ﻧﻮﻓﻤﺒﺮ ﻳﺠﻮﺯ ﻟﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺮﺭ ﺷﻄﺒﻪ ﻭﻳﻠﻐﻰ ﺍﻧﺘﺴﺎﺑﻪ ﻭﻳﺴﺮﺡ ﻻﻋﺒﻮﻩ .
/2 ﺗﻠﻐﻰ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺳﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺣﺴﺐ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ .
/3 ﻭﻓﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﺣﻮﺍﻝ ﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻏﺮﺍﻣﺔ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التجميد يهدد الهلال حال الانسحاب من قمة الممتاز

أكد مجدي شمس الدين أن تخلف الهلال عن أداء مباراته أمام المريخ في نهائي الدوري الممتاز يجعله عُرضة لعقوبات جديدة لأنه سيكون قد انسحب عن أداء ثلاث مباريات على التوالي في منافسة يشرف عليها اتحاد الكرة وفي مثل هذه الحالة يتم تجميد نشاط الهلال وتحويل ملفه إلى مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة ليقرر بشأنه مؤكداً أن أي قرار يتخذه اتحاد الكرة لا تستطيع أي جهة خارجية أن تتدخل وتؤثر فيه لأن الفيفا لا يقبل بتدخل أي جهة خارجية واستدل مجدي على ذلك بما حدث للاتحاد التونسي مشيراً إلى أن اتحاد الكرة لا يتحامل على أي جهة بل يطبّق القانون بصرامة ولديه كل الضمانات القانونية التي تجعل قراراته غير قابلة للتدخل من أي جهة خارجية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يسعد الجماهير بالتجديد لأمير ويقدم راجي ومصب اليوم

حسم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أمس أمر تجديد تعاقد متوسط دفاع الفريق أمير كمال لمدة ثلاث سنوات لتطمئن الجماهير على قدرة مجلسها في إنجاز كل الملفات حيث يتوقع أن يعود المريخ إلى مكاتب اتحاد الكرة اليوم لتجديد تعاقد راجي ومصعب عمر, ووجدت خطوة لجنة التسيير بتجديد تعاقد أمير كمال لثلاث سنوات ارتياحاً بالغاً من جماهير المريخ التي احتشدت بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وتابعت مراسم تجديد تعاقد اللاعب بحضور العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لمجلس الإدارة ونائبه محي الدين عبد التام والمهندس عبد القادر همد والكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد وأبدى اللاعب سعادته بتجديد تعاقده ووعد الجماهير التي حرصت على استقباله بالاجتهاد وبأن يقدم أفضل مالديه مع الأحمر في المرحلة المقبلة .

العميد عامر : أمير كمال سهّل مهمتنا كثيراً

عبر العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن بالغ سعادته بالانتهاء من ملف تجديد تعاقد أمير كمال الذي وضعته لجنة التسيير المريخية في مقدمة ملفاتها حتى تنطلق منه لإنجاز بقية الملفات بنجاح وتقدم العميد عامر بجزيل شكره للنجم الخلوق أمير كمال وقال إن اللاعب لم يدخل معهم في أي مزايدات وكان ملتزماً بالكلمة التي منحها للجنة التسيير المريخية ولم يمارس أي مضايقات على اللجنة حتى تمكنت من توفير مستحقات التعاقد معه مبيناً أن أمير لم يخذلهم وسهّل كثيراً من مهمتهم في المفاوضات وأظهر رغبة لا مثيل لها في مواصلة مشواره مع المريخ متوقعاً أن يقدم اللاعب عطاءً أفضل مع الفرقة الحمراء في المرحلة المقبلة بعد أن أصبح أكثر استقراراً مطمئناً الجماهير على أن لجنة التسيير ستكون في الموعد وستنجز كل الملفات التي وعدت بها الجماهير الحمراء على أكمل وجه مع تدعيم صفوف الفريق بالعناصر التي يحتاجها في عدد من الخانات حتى ينطلق المريخ بقوة في الموسم المقبل ليحقق نتائج مميزة ترضي تطلعات جماهيره.

أمير كمال : عرض الهلال كان جاداً لكن التزمت بكلمتي لونسي

عبّر أمير كمال عن بالغ سعادته باستمرارية مشواره مع المريخ لمدة ثلاث سنوات قادمات متمنياً أن تكون هذه الفترة عامرة بالعطاء والأداء الجاد والإنجازات التي تسعد الجماهير مؤكداً أنه ومهما قدم من عطاء للأحمر سيكون عاجزاً عن رد الجميل لتلك الجماهير الرائعة التي وقفت خلفه ودعمته في أحلك الظروف ولعبت دوراً كبيراً في تألقه وأفاد أمير أن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ تعامل معه بثقة عالية ولم يشكّك مطلقاً في أنه يمكن أن يتراجع عن الكلمة التي منحها لقيادات المجلس المهندس أسامة ونسي والعميد عامر عبد الرحمن وترجم المجلس ثقته بتركه حراً طليقاً في منزله دون أي حراسة أو إجباره على دخول غرفة التسجيلات مؤكداً أن تلك الثقة ليست بغريبة على رجال فرضوا عليه أن يكون أكثر حرصاً على تجديد تعاقده للمريخ وأفاد أمير كمال أن العرض المقدم له من نادي الهلال كان عرضاً جاداً وحقيقياً وكانت هناك العديد من الضغوط من أجل أن يقبل بالعرض المقدم من الأزرق لكنه لم يفكر مجرد تفكير في الدخول في أي مزايدات مع مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال لأن الكلمة التي منحها لمجلس إدارة المريخ كانت بالنسبة له بمثابة توقيع رسمي ولذلك التزم بتلك الكلمة شاكراً مجلس المريخ على الوفاء بكل الالتزامات والتعامل معه بمصداقية عالية.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
الأمير كمال يسدل الستار

* أخيراً أسدل الستار على أمر إعادة قيد اللاعب الدولي الكبير أمير كمال في كشوفات الزعيم بعد طول ترقب وانتظار وتلهف ونقص في ضربات القلب.

* الحمد لله أولاً وأخيراً على انتهاء المسلسل المكسيكي طويل الحلقات وخفنا من الحبكة الدرامية الا ان الأمر تم بسلام وعبرنا الى بر الأمان بكل اطمئنان.

* التحية والتجلة والاحترام للجنة التسيير وهي تجتاز أكبر المطبات واصعب العقبات وتتفوق في الامتحانات وتحقق أولى الانتصارات.

* رغم كل السلبيات التي صاحبت الأيام السابقة الا انه في نهاية الامر تحقق المراد.

* في كل عام يدخل الأزرق بثقلة لتغيير وجهة لاعبي المريخ الا ان الفشل دائماً من نصيبهم.

* اما الزعيم اذا نصب شباكه على أي لاعب فلا محال انه يوقع في كشوفات الأحمر.. وبكامل رغبته وقواه العقلية.

* في العام الحالي لا يوجد لاعب في الهلال يستحق شرف ارتداء شعار المريخ.

* ولا تزال آثار صدمة انتقال بكري المدينة (الوجع الخرافي) ماثلة أمام الأهلة وكلما حاولوا نسيانها تظهر لهم في أحلامهم.

صدى ثان

* حقيقة أصابتنا الحسرة ويعتصرنا الألم الشديد في دواخلنا بعد نتيجة مباراة عصر الأمس بين مازيمبي الكنغولي واتحاد العاصمة الجزائري وفوز باهت للأول واحرازه بكل سهولة على اللقب الافريقي.

* ضعنا انتصار سهلاً كان في متناول أيدينا في اللقاء الأول وأهدرنا من الفرص ما كانت كفيلة لالحاق أكبر تفوق على مازيمبي.

* ولا ننسى سوء التحكيم الذي ساهم بفعالية في نتيجة مباراة الإياب.. والنتيحة الطبيعية هي فوز المريخ بثلاثية نظيفة.

* تحسرنا على المستوى المتواضع للفريقين.. وعلى تفريط غارزيتو وعدم التعامل الجيد مع مجريات الشوط الثاني وهو المعروف بشوط المدربين.

* مازيمبي ليس بالفريق المخيف وبالأمس كاد الاتحاد الدخول في أجواء اللقاء في الشوط الثاني الا ان صافرة الحكم الظالمة واهداء ضربة جزاء غير مستحقة عصفت بما تبقى من أمل للاعبى السوسطارة.

* ولا نبكي على اللبن المسكوب.

* والتحضير للبطولة القادمة يبدأ بأساس جيد من فترة الاعداد والمباريات القوية ومن ثم التطلع لاحراز البطولات.

آخر الأصداء

* أصدرت اللجنة المنظمة قراراتها والمانشيت العريض هو الغرامات المالية في حق الهلال والامل العطبراوي.

* هل سيصمد قرار تجميد نشاط الكاردينال رئيس الهلال لمدة عامين ؟

* أجمل قرار صدر من مجلس المريخ خلال الأربع وعشرين ساعة الماضية هو شطب الثنائي المدهش علي حعفر والريح على من كشوفات المريخ.

* الثنائي أذاق جمهور المريخ المرارات ومباراة عزام التنزاني والأهلي مدني على سبيل المثال لا الحصر.

* قبل عامين استغنى المريخ عن لاعبه الزومة.. وكنت أظن انني الوحيد السعيد بالقرار.. الا اننى فوجئت بالعديد من رسائل تشيد بقرار الشطب.

* أتوقع العديد من الرسائل حول شطب الثنائي المدهش.

* السؤال هل لا زال اللاعب عمر بخيت في كشوفات المريخ رغم أدائه المخيب لكل الامال والتطلعات؟

* احمد الباشا ومهند الطاهر ورمضان عجب استلموا مبالغ خرافية من انديتهم.. وتدني مستواهم بصورة ملحوظة وعلى أمير كمال الاستفادة من الدرس.

* بالأمس احرز البرازيلي نيمار أروع وأجمل الأهداف في شباك فياريال.. هدف لا يحرزه الا العظماء.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*(كورة سودانية) تنشر بيان مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال عن الاحداث الساخنة الجارية حالي



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يقول الله تعالى في محكم تنزيله ((يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوماً بجهالةً فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين))

صدق الله العظيم

لعلكم قد طالعتم القرارات المعيبه التي أصدرها إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني في حق أكبر الأندية السودانية وأعرقها تاريخاً وأكثرها جماهيرية وأعظمها شعبيه ، وهي قرارات دبرت بليل بهيم وصرح بها أعداء الهلال قبل إتخاذها فافتقرت إلى أبسط قواعد العداله ناهيك عن القواعد العامة ولوائح المنافسة التي أصبحت كلمة حق أريد بها باطل ومطيه لتعطيل إنطلاق الهلال العظيم لصالح نادي الإتحاد المدلل الذي طوعت له القوانين وإنتهكت من أجله اللوائح وحسمت لصالحه داخل الغرف المغلقه المباريات التي فقدها داخل الملعب. ونستطيع أن تثبت بالدليل القاطع إنها قرارات باطله لا يسندها قانون ولايدعمها منطق .

لقد جاء موقف الهلال الراسخ والثابت من آجل الحفاظ على شرف المنافسة التي بات الإتحاد ينتهكها على رؤوس الأشهاد وهو موقف بعيد عن إعتبارات الربح والخسارة فالبطولات هي التي تتشرف بالهلال وهو الذي يعطيها ألقها وجمالها عبر لاعبيها المبدعين وجمهوره الراقي ملح البطولات وفاكهتها والذي نال أرفع الشهادات والإشادات من الكاف .

إننا إذ نرفض إسلوب الحقد والكراهيه والترصد الذي أظهره هذا الإتحاد تجاه الهلال وتجاه باني نهضته ومشيد جوهرته وقائد مسيرته د. أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال نؤكد لكم إننا سنناهض هذه القرارات على أعلى المستويات ولن نتعامل مع هذا الإتحاد الذي يريد أن يصبح الخصم والحكم وسنعري مخالفاته المالية والإدارية بالأدله الدامغه والمواد الثابته في النظام الأساسي للفيفا ومدونه أخلاقياته ، بفضح المتكسبين من مواقعهم الرسمية في هذا الإتحاد والذين خلطوا بين السياسه والرياضة ولا يشرف الهلال ولن يشرفه أن يشارك في منافسة فقدت قيمتها وذبحت فيها العدالة جهاراً نهاراً ووجهت لخدمة نادي بعينه ، منافسة سمت فيها المصالح والعلاقات الخاصة على القانون وإهدر شرفها بفعل فاعل معروف للجميع .

لقد سدر قادة الإتحاد في غيهم مستقلين صمت الوزير المختص ولا نقول جهله بالملفات التي أسندت إليه وغياب القرار الرسمي الذي تواري خلف فريه الحماية التي توفرها الفيفا للإتحادات الوطنيه وما دروا أن الفيفا تحمى الملتزمين بميثاقها ونظامها الأساسي ولوائحها ومدونه سلوكها وهي لا تتعاطف مع فاسد أو منتهك للوائحها بدليل أنها قد أطاحت برئيسها بلاتر وبرئيس أقوى إتحادات أوربا ميشيل بلاتيني وتناسوا أيضاً أن الفيفا تحمى المجلس المنتخبه .

شعب الهلال العظيم :

نطمئنكم بأن قضية الهلال العادله بإيدي أمينه وسيبقى رئيس مجلس نادي الهلال د. أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال ممارساً لنشاطه إذ أن إستهدافه هو إستهداف لأمة الهلال وإنجازاتها وسنحمى جوهرتنا الزرقاء ولاعبينا الأفذاذ الحاضرين والقادمين كما أن مكاسبنا التي لا تحصى ولا تعد دونها المهج والأرواح .

عاش الهلال العظيم محروساً بتاريخه وإرثه وإنجازته وبسواعد رجاله ونسائه لأنه موطن خير أمة رياضية أخرجت للناس . وحيثما ذهب الهلال تبعه الألق والبهاء والجمال والإنجاز والإعجاز فالهلال هو البطل الحقيقي الذي لم يهزم حتى الآن في هذه المنافسة وسيكون لنا موعد تاريخي في القريب العاجل مع جماهير الهلال الوفيه لتتوج فريقها وتوشحه بانواط البطولة على مرأي ومسمع من الجميع ولا يشرف الهلال أن يتم توشيحه من قبل الأيدي التي أدمنت التأمر وكرست لثقافة المحاباه والإنحياز .

عاش الهلال بطلاً متوجاً ورائداً لا يكذب أهله وسترتد أسهم أعدائه إلى صدورهم ولا نامت أعين الجبناء

الله أكبر والمجد والسؤدد والمنعه والفخار لبيت السودان الأكبر وعشق الأغلبيه السرمدي الهلال العظيم

والله من وراء القصد وهو المستعان

مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال

9/11/2015م
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*شرطة تفض اعتصام جماهير الهلال بمكاتب الاتحاد العام



فضت الشرطة تجمعات جماهير الهلال امام مباني اتحاد الكرة احتجاجا علي قرارتة الاخيرة التى اتخذتها في حق الهلال بأداء ثلاثة مباريات خارج قواعده وغرامة مالية 50 مليون وايقاف رئيس النادي اشرف الكاردينال عامين مما اثار ذلك حفظية الجماهير التي خرجت في مسيرة تظاهر عارمة ضد القرارات وقامت الشرطة بفض التظاهر
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*عااجل: نشوب حريق بمكاتب الاتحاد العام




شب حريق هائل بمكاتب اتحاد الكرة السوداني بالخرطوم (2) وادي تفريغ المبني من العاملين قبل تدخل قوات الدفاع المدني لاطفاء الحريق ولم يلحق ضرر بالارواح والمستندات
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*لاعب كنغولي يجري الاختبارات مع المريخ 



اجرى لاعب كنغولي عصر اليوم اختبارات مع المريخ بتوصية من الفرنسي غارزيتو بجانب عددا من اللاعبين الشباب لتسجيلهم في الفريق الرديف لتدعيم الكشف الاحمر بلاعبين مميزين في الموسم الجديد
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اتحاد الكرة يكشف عن أسباب الحريق



ارجع اتحاد الكرة العام الحريق الذي نشب اليوم عصرا في مكاتبه الي التماس كهربائي حدث في مكاتب لجنة التدريب المركزية وقال الاتحاد وفق معلومات تحصلت عليها (سودانا فوق) ان الحريق لم يحدث اي خسائر تذكر وإنما تم السيطرة عليه
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*لجنة تسيير المريخ توافق علي استمرار غارزيتو بشروط



تعقد لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ اجتماعا هاما اليوم مع مدرب الفريق الفرنسي غارزيتو لبحث امر تجديد تعاقده مع النادي .. وتفيد متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان اللجنة ترغب في مواصلة الفرنسي مع النادي لكن بشروط سيتم الاتفاق عليها خلال جلسة اليوم وهي الاستعانة بمدرب وطني وبالاضافة الي مساعد من المدربين الشباب.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*علي الدولة الحذر الحذر من بيان جماهير والترآس الهلال ...



جماهير والترآس الهلال العظيم 
قال تعالي: {{ فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ}}
وقال في محكم تنزيلة {وَلَمَنِ انْتَصَرَ بَعْدَ ظُلْمِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ مَا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ, إِنَّمَا السَّبِيلُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَظْلِمُونَ النَّاسَ} 
لقد كنا نتابع في صمت وقلق ما يدور داخل اروقة الاتحاد العام ومجهودات لجنة الوساطة التي حددها السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة من اجل دآب صدع الموسم الرياضي،وهتك ما اغتصبتة عصابة لجنة الاستئنافات المريخية والتي لم نراها او نسمع بها فقد حاكت تلك المؤامرة اللئيمة من اجل اهداء لقب الموسم الرياضي الي ابناء العرضة جنوب الذين يمثلون الاجهزة الحكومة مسثمرين عرق الغلابة والمعدومين من اجل الوصيف .
الهلالاب الثوار ..
اننا ومنذ ان بدات الازمة كنا متاكدين بان حياكي وترزية الاتحاد ووزير الشباب والرياضة ولجنة حل الازمة لن تصل الي شئ لان ما بني علي باطل فهو باطل لذلك نحن كالترآس نؤكد اننا لن نضيع عرق الرجال ولن نترك مجهود اللاعبين والادارة والجماهير هباءا منثورا ونؤكد الاتي :
1/افراد الاتحاد العام بلجانة المختلفة هم اهداف مباحة لكل هلالي غيور وستصيبهم ما لم يصب ثوار الشام من داعش.
2/لن نترك حجرا واحدا في قبة الاتحاد العام لن تطاله ايدينا ولنا من اساليب الدواعش والانتحارين ما يكفي لتدمير كل من يفكر في سرقة مجهودنا كهلالين
3/نؤكد اننا ننسق تنسيقا دقيقا مع اخوتنا في التراس وجماهير نادي الامل لتفكيك دولة الاتحاد المريخية وها قد قاربت ساعة الحقيقة .
4/ مالم تتدخل الدولة لحل ازمة الموسم بحل الاتحاد ولجنة الاستئنافات وتجميد الموسم نؤكد اننا غير اسفين لتحويل الملاعب الي بورسعيد جديدة
والله علي ما نقول شهيد 
7/11/2015 ،

http://www.alzaeemsd.com/new/s/37572
*

----------

